#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Упайя

## Neroli

Всем доброго времени суток.
Хочу поговорить о таком явлении как "упайя". 
Что это такое? Зачем это нужно? Где граница между упайей и обманом? 
Есть ли упайи в Тхераваде и\или Дзене? 
Ну вообщем, все что Вы знаете и думаете об этом, и считаете возможным поделиться.
Спасибо.

----------

Zom (25.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ой, уже, было дело, про упаю выясняли-выясняли, да так и не довыяснили... %)
И минимум в одном тексте ПК упоминается использование упаи: см. Гхатикара сутту и -- мой самочинный : ) комментарий к ней.

----------

Aion (25.12.2011), Neroli (25.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

да. в Тероваде тоже есть упайя

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> да. в Тероваде тоже есть упайя


Возможно, что есть что-то подобное, но все же сам термин в буддийском контексте, начал использоваться в махаянской традиции.

----------


## Neroli

> да. в Тероваде тоже есть упайя


Пример можете привести?

----------

Аминадав (25.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

учитывать образование пол возраст и общее состояние человека на данный момент и уметь объяснить так, чтобы собеседник понял то ему говорят.  говорить на понятном ему языке и понятных ему терминах это и есть Теравадинская упайя. думаю не только Теравадинская. 
у Будды были ученики из самых разных социальных слоев. он всем умел разъяснять Дхамму наилучшим для собеседника способом.

а теперь пример. Анатхапиндика давал своему сыну деньги за то что тот ходил слушать проповеди Дхаммы. ("золотая" молодежь что тогда была что сейчас). но тот начал обманывать отца. тогда Анатхапиндика начал спрашивать его, о чем говорил Будда. если тот отвечал правильно то денег резко прибавлялось. естественно жадность вынудила юношу внимательно слушать проповеди Татхагаты. так потихоньку он и не заметил что втянулся. и начал ходить уже сам. и без мат вознаграждения.

и вторая история. сыну очень богатого ювелира Будда подарил золотой лотос неописуемой красоты. Юноша был в восторге.  но скоро от долгого употребления лотос весь смялся и потерял красоту. тогда юноша 
и третья. другому юноше Будда дал шелковый платок сделанный Апсарами. но и платок скоро потерял свежесть и красоту. и этот юноша тоже понял что всякая красота преходяща и это приносит страдание. 


расказано мне Алоканандой Бикку. увы ни он и ни тем более я литературным талантом не обладаем потому и истории звучат скучно.

----------

Lion Miller (26.12.2011), Neroli (25.12.2011), sergey (25.12.2011), Zom (25.12.2011), Алевлад (26.12.2011), Алексей Е (25.12.2011), Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2018), Кузьмич (26.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Фил (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2011), Юй Кан (25.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> расказано мне Алоканандой Бикку. увы ни он и ни тем более я литературным талантом не обладаем потому и истории звучат скучно.


Замечательно звучат. Это же про Будду.

----------

Дордже (25.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Также когда Будда спас детей из горящего дома он их обманул крикнув им что у него есть красивые новые игрушки и они выбежали. Ведь врать нельзя же, но будда соврал и спас детей. В этом случае ложь стала искусным средством, а не стала путем недобродетели.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно, что есть что-то подобное, но все же сам термин в буддийском контексте, начал использоваться в махаянской традиции.





> UPĀYA
> 
> UPĀYA is a Sanskrit and Pali term meaning "device, strategem," or "means." The term has a technical function in Buddhism, especially in the Mahāyāna, where it is frequently used in the compound upāyakauśalya ("skill in means"). In Buddhist usage, it refers to certain manners of teaching or forms of practice that may be employed along the path to final release, and in which a buddha or bodhisattva is especially skilled. Often, these involve the skillful evaluation of the spiritual capacities of beings on the part of a buddha or bodhisattva, and a concomitant revelation of just that degree of truth that is most beneficial to the specific religious needs of the devotee. The usual Chinese equivalent is fangbian (Jpn., hōben ). Although fangbian is an ordinary Chinese word with its own distinct meaning, owing to various terminological conflations its meaning in East Asian Buddhist texts is "(skillfully applied) means." The usage has given rise to the convenient English expression "skillful means." The concept of upāya also figures prominently in other Mahāyāna Buddhist cultures, notably that of Tibet.
> 
> *Pali Usage*
> 
> The terms upāya or upāyakusala occur in the Theravāda canon, but only incidentally or in late texts. The Dīgha Nikāya and the Anguttara Nikāya speak of three kinds of skill: skill in entering (aya), skill in leaving (apāya), and skill in approach or means (upāya). Leaving etymological speculation aside, it is clear that this terminology refers to the spiritual attitude of a monk who is supposed to be expert in the management of his practice on the road to Buddhahood. In the Suttanipāta, it is the expert boatman taking others across a swift stream who is described as a "skillful knower of the means."
> 
> In spite of the paucity of references in Pali writings, it is remarkable that upāya here assumes a double aspect, referring to the activities both of aspiring monk and good teacher, skilled in the ways of helping others across the spiritual threshold. Variously emphasized, this double usage is frequently found in early Mahāyāna, although not direct textual lineage should be assumed. Other Pali usage is either non-technical or late …


Источник

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2018), Леонид Ш (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Также когда Будда спас детей из горящего дома он их обманул крикнув им что у него есть красивые новые игрушки и они выбежали. Ведь врать нельзя же, но будда соврал и спас детей. В этом случае ложь стала искусным средством, а не стала путем недобродетели.


это из Лотосовой сутры. там этот случай к примеру рассказывается. и не про Будду а некоего богатого домохозяина

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Есть ли упайи в Тхераваде и\или Дзене?


Весь дзэн -- одна большая упайя.

----------

Neroli (25.12.2011), ПавелПас (04.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Был ещё в одном давнем треде перевод фрагмента с классификацией упай:




> Фрагмент из
> *ABHIDHARMASAMUCCAYA 
> by ASAṄGA*[...]
> 
> (2) Что представляют собою искусные средства (upāyakauśalya)? Если вкратце, то существует четыре вида таких средств: (i) искусность в помощи существам в их совершенствовании  (sattvaparipāka); (ii) искусность в развитии качеств Будды (buddhadharmaparipūraṇa); (iii) искусность в быстром постижении высшего знания (kṣiprābhijñā); (iv) искусность в предотвращении отклонений от Пути (mārgānupaccheda). 535
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 535 Но Bodhibhūmi, стр. 261, говорит, что существует двенадцать видов искусных средств (upāyakauśalya) бодхисаттв: шесть из них относятся к обретению качеств Будды (buddhadharmasamudāgama), шесть — к созреванию существ (sattvaparipaāka).
> 
> Шестью средствами, относящимися к качествам Будды, являются: 1) сострадательное отношение ко всем существам (sarvasattveṣu karuṇāshagatā apekṣā); 2) истинное знание всех омрачений (sarvasaṃkāreṣu yathābhūtaparijñānam); 3) страстное желание высшего совершенного просветления (anuttarasamyaksambodhijñāne spṛhā); 4) отказ от выхода из сансары (saṃsāraaparityāga) в силу сострадания ко всем существам; 5) не порождающее омрачений перерождение в сансаре (asaṃkliṣṭasaṃsārasaṃsṛti) вследствие истинного знания всех омрачений: 6) неослабевающее усилие (uttaptavīrya) как результат страстного желания достигнуть пробуждения (buddhajñāna).
> ...

----------

Алексей Е (25.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2011), Сергей Ч (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Весь дзэн -- одна большая упайя.


Этого я и боялась.

----------

Zom (25.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Этого я и боялась.


Точнее будет сказать, что и вся Махаяна стоит на том же. %) Про Ваджраяну -- молчу. : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.12.2011), Алевлад (26.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Этого я и боялась.


Авек плезир, мадам!

----------


## Zom

> Есть ли упайи в Тхераваде?


Есть одна небольшая -) Вот:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

Но, конечно, не в популярном смысле этого слова, я полагаю.. .)


Ещё в палийском каноне есть самый настоящий Коан, который разгадывали ученики. Вероятно на основании этого случая в дзэне развили впоследствии это в полномасштабную практику. Но это оффтоп -)

----------

Lion Miller (26.12.2011), Алексей Е (25.12.2011), Сергей Хабаров (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вспомнил. Самая известная упайя в палийском каноне - это история о Киса Готами. У неё умер ребёнок, она пришла к Будде и попросила его дать такое лекарство, чтобы ребёнок ожил. Будда, к удивлению всех присутствующих, сказал, чтобы она принесла горчичное зерно. Но - из дома, где никто не умирал. В итоге такового она так и не нашла, но прозрение-таки пришло к ней насчёт неизбежности смерти.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вспомнил. Самая известная упайя в палийском каноне - это история о Киса Готами. У неё умер ребёнок, она пришла к Будде и попросила его дать такое лекарство, чтобы ребёнок ожил. Будда, к удивлению всех присутствующих, сказал, чтобы она принесла горчичное зерно. Но - из дома, где никто не умирал. В итоге такового она так и не нашла, но прозрение-таки пришло к ней насчёт неизбежности смерти.


А, возможно, что он и мог бы сделать лекарство.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Что это такое? Зачем это нужно? Где граница между упайей и обманом?


Нужно для лучшего объяснения Дхаммы.

Граница, думаю зависит от контекста беседы. Но, всё-таки, на мой взгляд, не должна выходить за рамки дозволенного. Т.е. Будда всё-таки не учил одному под видом противоположного.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2011), ПавелПас (04.12.2018)

----------


## Sforza

Относительно недавно,помню,всплывала же тема про упайю.И наши тхеравадины были гораздо категоричней,дескать,упайя удел еретиков и исказителей,а Будда ни под каким видом не мог применять подобные методы.Уже,оказывается,мог.
Ну ведь так?Была же тема?Мне просто лень искать.)

----------


## Zom

Да, есть еретические упаи в некоторых "буддийских учениях", когда свои пороки и омрачения выставляются за "искусный метод" ,)

----------

Bob (18.07.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.12.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Да, есть еретические упаи в некоторых "буддийских учениях", когда свои пороки и омрачения выставляются за "искусный метод" ,)


Зом,я почему -то так и знал,что вы что-нибудь в этом роде напишите.)))Ставил изначально на Топпера,честно говоря.)))

Так вот.Я сейчас не про еретические упаи,бог с ними.Я про нееретическую категоричность.))Вначале категорично утверждается одно,потом со временем чуть менее категорично другое,а по факту в итоге оно категорично окажется чем-нибудь третьим.Это к вопросу об омрачениях.

----------


## Zom

Это вам кажется что вначале одно, а потом другое. Речь шла именно о том, о чём я написал. И да, Будда никогда таких "упай" не применял.




> Вначале категорично утверждается одно,потом со временем чуть менее категорично другое,а по факту в итоге оно категорично окажется чем-нибудь третьим.Это к вопросу об омрачениях.


К вопросу об омрачениях - это когда вам постоянно и тут и там чудится только категоричное ,)

----------

Raudex (26.12.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Это вам кажется что вначале одно, а потом другое. Речь шла именно о том, о чём я написал. И да, Будда никогда таких "упай" не применял.





> Нужно для лучшего объяснения Дхаммы.
> 
> Граница, думаю зависит от контекста беседы.


...

----------


## Zom

Это у вас такое неомрачённое сопоставление зелёного с квадратным? -)

----------


## Топпер

> Относительно недавно,помню,всплывала же тема про упайю.И наши тхеравадины были гораздо категоричней,дескать,упайя удел еретиков и исказителей,а Будда ни под каким видом не мог применять подобные методы.Уже,оказывается,мог.
> Ну ведь так?Была же тема?Мне просто лень искать.)


Можно и категоричнее. Просто чем это кончится думаю, что вы знаете.

----------


## Raudex

В Каноне не оперируют этим термином (точнее само то слово есть, оно переводиться как "подход", "метод", но "упайакусала" встречается только в постканоне).
Тут та же ситуация что и с бодхичиттой, конечно при большом желании можно по крохам собрать нечто похожее и из Типитаки, но как базовые понятия, вокруг которых строится практика - они отсутствуют, Тхеравада просто обходится без них.
Можно смело утверждать что Будда не учил приплачивать слушающим Дхаммадесану, это инициативы отдельных мирян, с равными шансами как наудачу так и на неудачу. А в рамках здравого смысла некие способы косвенно подтолкнуть к истине есть во всех религиях. Даже в исламе, вы удивитесь, но это джихад, например. А аллах посылает злоключения, что б огородить от грехов и ещё бОльших потрясений.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2011), Леонид Ш (26.12.2011), Фил (26.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Упайя, на мой личный взгляд, скрывает дальние цели, пока непонятные или не очевидные слушателю и делает приоритет на достижение ближайших целей как главных. По мере (духовного) взросления дальние цели приобретают более отчетливый и понятный смысл и ближайшие цели теряют свой главенствующий статус.

----------

Lion Miller (26.12.2011), Neroli (26.12.2011), Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

ИМХО, Махаяна, опирающаяся во многом на упаи, просто рассчитана на другой тип умов.
Но это не значит, что она хуже или лучше Тхеравады.
Тот, кому это необходимо, дополняет методы Махаяны, рассчитанные на развитое интуитивное восприятие (или на развитие такового), изучением текстов ПК, расчитанных на восприятие, прежде всего, рассудочное.
Основной же критерий качества упаи -- сработала ли она, т.е. помогла ли она практикующему. (Потому джихад, толкуемый как насилие по отношению к неверным, а не как усердие, мне трудно признать упаей).
Остальное, по мне, -- не суть.

----------

Lion Miller (26.12.2011), Марина В (26.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

главное как и сказал Зом не путать где упайя а где  (когда свои пороки и омрачения выставляются за "искусный метод" )

----------


## Юй Кан

> главное как и сказал Зом не путать где упайя а где  (когда свои пороки и омрачения выставляются за "искусный метод" )


Мысль, конечно, до неудивления здравая: не путать упая-каушалья с упая-акаушалья. : )
Но есть, повторюсь, один простой критерий: помогла упая или -- нет?
И если упая хоть чуть помогла практикующему отстраниться от своего "я/эго" (или от путаницы в голове), не причинив практикующему вреда, то с нею фсё -- Путём. : )
Кроме того, если говорить о чань/дзэн, то там "радикальные" : ) упаи, вроде крика, удара и т.п., служат, насколько понимаю, одной простой цели: _скорейшему_ возвращению ученика в "здесь и сейчас", минуя умопостроения, аргументацию, доводы и аргументы...

----------

Марина В (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

_Однажды, будучи буддистом-мирянином, я приехал на медитационный курс по дзэн на севере Англии. Было ранее утро, и холод в зале медитации пробирал до костей. Практикующие накинули на себя шерстяные одеяла. Когда вы медитируете, закутавшись в одеяло, вы начинаете засыпать. Учитель ходил взад-вперед с большой палкой, и задремавший рядом со мной парень получил по спине. После этого у каждого в зале лень и апатия исчезли мигом. Достаточно было только одного пострадавшего. Проблема в том, что страх, пробудивший меня, так и остался со мной, препятствуя дальнейшему развитию медитации. Опыт показывает, что вы не можете развить благоприятные состояния, такие как успокоение и свобода, путём неблагоприятных методов, таких как страх или насилие.

Аджан Брам
_

----------

Bob (18.07.2013), Raudex (26.12.2011), Леонид Ш (26.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> _Опыт показывает, что вы не можете развить благоприятные состояния, такие как успокоение и свобода, путём неблагоприятных методов, таких как страх или насилие._


А есть такие, для которых явственное ощущение страха позволяет интенсивнее погрузится в процесс наблюдения за этим страхом. А это очень способствует таким благоприятным состояниям, как успокоение и свобода.

Так что не надо судить о чём-то категорично.
Для кого-то данный опыт может быть полезными, для кого-то - нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> _Когда вы медитируете, закутавшись в одеяло, вы начинаете засыпать._


Забавно. : )) Ведь всё, что нужно для того, чтоб не засыпать, закутавшись в одеялу, это -- чуток приотворить её, _са-мо-му_...
Ну, и страх, бывает, бодрит! Но -- не всех и не всегда. Т.е. страх (и/или дзэн) никогда ни в чём не виноват... : )
Да и дзэн же ж, что опять д.б. до неудивления понятно, -- не для всех? Как, к слову, и Тхеравада.

----------

Марина В (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А есть такие, для которых явственное ощущение страха позволяет интенсивнее погрузится в процесс наблюдения за этим страхом. А это очень способствует таким благоприятным состояниям, как успокоение и свобода.


Созерцать и анализировать можно что угодно. Но использовать страх в качестве прямого метода для достижения улучшения медитации - большая ошибка.
Открываем МАТЧАСТЬ -)

4. По мере того, Ануруддха, как я пребывал старательным, бдительным, решительным, я воспринимал свет и видение форм. Но вскоре свет и видение форм исчезали. Я подумал: «В чём причина и условие, что свет и видение форм исчезли?» Тогда я понял: «*Страх* возник во мне, и из-за наличия страха моё сосредоточение ослабло. Когда моё сосредоточение ослабло, свет и видение форм исчезли». Представь, как если бы на путешественника с двух сторон напали бы убийцы. По этой причине страх возник бы в нём. Точно также страх возник во мне, и из-за наличия страха моё сосредоточение ослабло. Когда моё сосредоточение ослабло, свет и видение форм исчезли. Тогда я понял: «Мне нужно действовать так, чтобы ни сомнение, ни невнимательность, ни лень и апатия, ни страх более не возникали во мне вновь».

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Так что не надо судить о чём-то категорично.
> Для кого-то данный опыт может быть полезными, для кого-то - нет.


О _некоторых_ вещах *надо* судить категорично. Таково наставление самого Будды. Ещё одну ссылку на матчасть (уже по этому поводу) дать? ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Уважаемый Zom, где в Вашем примере матчасти говорится о том, что страх не может быть объектом медитации?




> Тогда я понял: «Мне нужно действовать так, чтобы ни сомнение, ни невнимательность, ни лень и апатия, ни страх более не возникали во мне вновь».


Если мы медитируем на будда-форму, например, то наличие страха, естественно будет мешать такой медитации.
А если объектом медитации является любая умственная активность? Каким образом страх, как умственная активность, может помешать его обнаружить в уме и наблюдать за ним, пока он не успокоится?

Или у Вас есть матчасть, в которой категорично говорится, что в качестве объекта медитации не может выступать весь ум со всей его активностью, которую удаётся распознать?

----------


## Neroli

Мне кажется что искусная упая должна быть как минимум не очевидной -)
Не дающий мне покоя пример:
1) "скорее черепаха попадет в ярмо плавающее в океане, *чем кто-то родится человеком*"
и:
2) "Однажды, когда Архат Катьяяна собирал подаяние, ему повстречался человек с ребенком на руках. Человек с большим наслаждением ел рыбу и швырял камнями в суку, которая пыталась подобраться к костям. Однако же, благодаря своему ясновиденью, просветленный мастер увидел вот что: рыба была отцом того, кто был человеком в данном рождении, а сука была его матерью; *недруг, которого этот человек убил в прошлом рождении, переродился как его сын*, что было его кармической расплатой за погубленную им жизнь. Катьяяна вскричал:
Он ест плоть отца, отгоняет камнями мать
Качает на руках врага, которого убил;
А жена глодает кости своего мужа.
До чего же смехотворен мне этот спектакль сансары!"

Т.е.* убил* кого-то в прошлом рождении и все равно переродился человеком. Какая меткая попалась черепаха. Может я что-то упускаю из вида? Расскажите где тут упая порылась.  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.12.2011), Zom (26.12.2011), Доня (04.12.2018), Кузьмич (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Уважаемый Zom, где в Вашем примере матчасти говорится о том, что страх не может быть объектом медитации?


В примере матчасти сказано что страх - прямая помеха для медитации успокоения. Тогда как вы пишите: "А это очень способствует таким благоприятным состояниям, как успокоение". Так вот - не способствует вовсе, а напротив. Как говорит Будда - страх - это помеха.




> А если объектом медитации является любая умственная активность? Каким образом страх, как умственная активность, может помешать его обнаружить в уме и наблюдать за ним, пока он не успокоится?


Когда ум подвержен страху, то и медитация сама по себе будет ущербной, неглубокой. Медитировать в таком состоянии конечно можно. И страх рассматривать можно. Даже полезно. Но само наличие страха не даст медитации продвинуться дальше.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Neroli, во-первых, мне кажется, что эта история с монахом - она не совсем канонична. Я её по мере изучения канона ни разу не слышал. Но - даже если она всё-таки там есть, то есть канонична - то не факт, что перевод правильный (дословный). Но, даже если перевод правильный, всё равно такая возможность (такой истории) существует. Убийца не обязательно попадает в ад или в нижние миры. Если при смерти он вспомнил о каком-то хорошем поступке - это направляет его в хорошее перерождение. Об этом есть целая сутта в Маджхима Никае. Проступка убийства это не отменит - а просто отсрочит.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2011), Аньезка (26.12.2011), Леонид Ш (26.12.2011), Сергей Ч (26.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В примере матчасти сказано что страх - прямая помеха для медитации успокоения. Тогда как вы пишите: "А это очень способствует таким благоприятным состояниям, как успокоение". Так вот - не способствует вовсе, а напротив. Как говорит Будда - страх - это помеха.


Чему чему, а успокоению страх точно не способствует. Может и есть какие-то методы работы со страхом, позволяющие увидеть причины его возникновения, но сам страх уж точно не является методом успокоения, )

" Из приятного рождается печаль, из приятного рождается страх; у того, кто освободится от приятного, нет печали, откуда страх? 

Из склонности рождается печаль, из склонности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от склонности, нет печали, откуда страх? 

Из привязанности рождается печаль, из привязанности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от привязанности, нет печали, откуда страх? 

Из страсти рождается печаль, из страсти рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от страсти, нет печали, откуда страх? 

Из желания рождается печаль, из желания рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от желания, нет печали, откуда страх? "

*ДХАММАПАДА
ХVI. ГЛАВА О ПРИЯТНОМ*

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> В примере матчасти сказано что страх - прямая помеха для медитации успокоения. Тогда как вы пишите: "А это очень способствует таким благоприятным состояниям, как успокоение". Так вот - не способствует вовсе, а напротив. Как говорит Будда - страх - это помеха.


Не знаю как Вам, но мне вот этот отрывок:
4. По мере того, Ануруддха, как я пребывал старательным, бдительным, решительным, я воспринимал свет и видение форм. Но вскоре *свет и видение форм исчезали*. Я подумал: «В чём причина и условие, что свет и видение форм исчезли?» Тогда я понял: «*Страх* возник во мне, и из-за наличия страха моё сосредоточение ослабло. Когда моё сосредоточение ослабло, свет и видение форм исчезли».
Говорит о том, что страх является препятствием для восприятия света и видения форм в медитации.

Ни о каком успокоении здесь речь не идёт. Увы.

----------


## Zom

> " Из приятного рождается печаль, из приятного рождается страх; у того, кто освободится от приятного, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 
> Из склонности рождается печаль, из склонности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от склонности, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 
> Из привязанности рождается печаль, из привязанности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от привязанности, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 
> Из страсти рождается печаль, из страсти рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от страсти, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 
> Из желания рождается печаль, из желания рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от желания, нет печали, откуда страх? "
> ...


Здесь в Дхаммападе речь идёт о другом страхе. А в МН 128 - там рассматривается страх как само психическое состояние. Причём, судя по контексту, весьма утончённое - потому что к этому моменту медитация у Будды была очень глубокой (видение света и форм). И всё же возник страх. Исходя из личного опыта, рискну предположить, что речь идёт о весьма глубинной боязни, когда медитация погружает и засасывает всё больше и больше. То есть - страх боязни потерять "себя" или "сойти с ума" и т.д. То есть это похоже на вступление на неизведанную и странную территорию, а потому, вероятно, и опасную. Я думаю тут речь идёт о таком страхе, довольно глубоком. Но в целом, конечно, не суть. Страх есть страх. Если он есть - то успокоения нет ,)




> Ни о каком успокоении здесь речь не идёт. Увы.


"Увы", идёт. Просто здесь страх более глубинный. Только что Сергею ответил на этот счёт. А в примере аджана Брама - страх куда более поверхностный. Поскольку у Будды не было поверхностного страха, у него появились "видение форм и свет", т.е. сосредоточение было достигнуто. НО, потом появился глубинный страх - и сосредоточение исчезло.

Там же аналогично есть и про эйфорию. Безудержная радость от медитативных достижений. Тоже помеха. Я в медитации испытывал и такой вид страха, и такой вид эйфории. Так что знаю о чём говорю и полностью с Буддой согласен ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Чему чему, а успокоению страх точно не способствует. Может и есть какие-то методы работы со страхом, позволяющие увидеть причины его возникновения, но сам страх уж точно не является методом успокоения, )


Никто не говорит, что страх способствует успокоению. Но если он в уме возник, то для его устранения следует применить соответствующие противоядия.
Более того, причиной страха является не мастер, ходящий с палкой, а мысли о возможных действиях этого мастера по отношению лично к вам.

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011), Тао (26.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здесь в Дхаммападе речь идёт о другом страхе. А в МН 128 - там рассматривается страх как само психическое состояние. Причём, судя по контексту, весьма утончённое - потому что к этому моменту медитация у Будды была очень глубокой (видение света и форм). И всё же возник страх. Исходя из личного опыта, рискну предположить, что речь идёт о весьма глубинной боязни, когда медитация погружает и засасывает всё больше и больше. То есть - страх боязни потерять "себя" или "сойти с ума" и т.д. То есть это похоже на вступление на неизведанную и странную территорию, а потому, вероятно, и опасную. Я думаю тут речь идёт о таком страхе, довольно глубоком. Но в целом, конечно, не суть. Страх есть страх. Если он есть - то успокоения нет ,)


Я думаю, что механизм возникновения страха обоих видов схож. Просто в первом случае страх возникает на базе упаданы (более грубой привязанности), а тот самый глубинный страх может возникать от глубоко укоренившейся в нас жажде бытия.

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Я думаю, что механизм возникновения страха обоих видов схож. Просто в первом случае страх возникает на базе упаданы (более грубой привязанности), а тот самый глубинный страх может возникать от глубоко укоренившейся в нас жажде бытия.


Это-то да. Но я имел в виду иное - что в Дхаммападе речь идёт не о конкретном психологическом ощущении здесь-и-сейчас, а говорится в общем смысле. Ну типа: "Я боюсь за своего сына", "Я боюсь темноты (потому что кто знает, сколько в ней прячется стоматологов)" т.д..

----------

Сергей Ч (26.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> _Однажды, будучи буддистом-мирянином, я приехал на медитационный курс по дзэн на севере Англии. Было ранее утро, и холод в зале медитации пробирал до костей. Практикующие накинули на себя шерстяные одеяла. Когда вы медитируете, закутавшись в одеяло, вы начинаете засыпать. Учитель ходил взад-вперед с большой палкой, и задремавший рядом со мной парень получил по спине. После этого у каждого в зале лень и апатия исчезли мигом. Достаточно было только одного пострадавшего. Проблема в том, что страх, пробудивший меня, так и остался со мной, препятствуя дальнейшему развитию медитации. Опыт показывает, что вы не можете развить благоприятные состояния, такие как успокоение и свобода, путём неблагоприятных методов, таких как страх или насилие.
> 
> Аджан Брам
> _


Аджан Брам практиковал медитацию успокоения ума, в то время как остальные ученики практиковали невозмутимое созерцание. Его еще называют "сидеть как тигр перед прыжком". 
Аджан Брам не отпускал страх, потому что размышлял о том, зачем нужен этот удар и как страх мешает ему успокоиться. Если успокоение приходит с трудом в комфортных условиях, но в повседневной жизни одолевает беспокойство, такое сосредоточение подобно листку бумаги в подовротне - любое дуновение ветра будет носить его от стены к стене. В дзадзен необходимо развивать безмятежность, нерушимую, даже если бы это тело рвали на части дикие звери. 

Собственно, рассказанное Аджаном - ни хорошо, ни плохо. Все мы можем рассказывать истории о том, чего лишь случайно коснулись, не поняли и сложили какое-то мнение, исходя из совершенно другого опыта. Те, кто сам получал Кесаку по плечам и спине, прекрасно знает, что нечего бояться. Нет ни страха, ни насилия.

----------

AndyZ (27.12.2011), Vladiimir (26.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Те, кто сам получал Кесаку по плечам и спине, прекрасно знает, что нечего бояться. Нет ни страха, ни насилия.


"Не говори гоп, пока не перепрыгнешь" ,)

----------


## Raudex

> (Потому джихад, толкуемый как насилие по отношению к неверным, а не как усердие, мне трудно признать упаей).


Ну отчего же, джихад ставит целью не геноцид кяфиров, а, в конечном счёте, "осчастливливание" = принуждение их к принятию ислама. Как бывало в истории - первое поколение покорённых людей обращалось насильно, а второе уже рождалось искренними мусульманами, упайя налицо.

----------

Фил (28.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Не говори гоп, пока не перепрыгнешь" ,)


Иногда ученики неверно понимают этот инструмент и бьют не соизмеряя ни момент, ни силу. 
Это ошибки учеников. Когда понимаешь ум того, кто поднимает кесаку, нет ни страха, ни насилия.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Юй Кан, спасибо за информацию. Но в тхераваде этот термин широко не используется, не является важным практическим элементом, и как написано в вашей цитате, имеет несколько иное значение чем в махаяне. Применение термина, в широко известном значении, началось именно в махаяне.

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Neroli*, убийство человека не обязательно приводит в нижние миры в *следующем рождении*. Человеческое рождение трудно достижимо, но это не значит, что существо рождается человеком *один раз*, а потом непременно, падает в нижние миры. К тому же убийства тоже бывают разные, и ведущие к разным последствиям: может быть убийство отца, матери или архата, которые непременно приведут к следующему рождению в адах; может быть убийство из ненависти одного или тысяч человек, которое тоже скорее всего приведет в ады; может быть убийство из-за привязанности или алчности, которое может привести к рождению в низших мирах, но не обязательно в аду; может быть убийство на войне, одним солдатом, солдата противника, которое может и не привести к рождению в нижних мирах в следующей жизни; может быть убийство или действие/бездействие, повлекшее смерть людей по халатности, неосторожности или случайности, что может тоже не создать достаточно ввергающей каммы, для рождения в мирах ниже человеческого. С другой стороны, помимо убийства, есть и другие действия или образ жизни/мышления, которые могут создать достаточно ввергающей каммы, для рождения в нижних мирах, в аду.

P.S. Каммические процессы, влияющие на жизненные ситуации и тем более на локу рождения, и общие жизненные характеристики, мне представляются столь масштабными и колоссальными по протяженности и количеству взаимодействий, что даже 30-50 человеческих рождений подряд, с накоплением тенденций и ввергающей каммы - это лишь капля в океане сансары, и за этими человеческими рождениями, могут последовать миллиарды лет в адах, или сотни тысяч рождений в локах животных или призраков.

----------

Доня (04.12.2018)

----------


## Sforza

> Это у вас такое неомрачённое сопоставление зелёного с квадратным? -)


Нет.Как известно,мне во всем видится категоричность,поэтому у меня категоричное сопоставление  зеленого с квадратным.-)Монополию на неомраченность вы крепко держите в своих руках.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну отчего же, джихад ставит целью не геноцид кяфиров, а, в конечном счёте, "осчастливливание" = принуждение их к принятию ислама. Как бывало в истории - первое поколение покорённых людей обращалось насильно, а второе уже рождалось искренними мусульманами, упайя налицо.


Это -- рассуждения не буддиста, а мусульманина, потому никакого отношения к тому, что понимается в буддизме под упая-каушалья, отношения не имеет.

----------

Марина В (26.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

У Аджана Брама речь идёт о самом примитивном страхе: боязни получить БОЛЬШОЙ : ) палкой *несильный* хлопок по спине или плечу.

И следом идёт экстраполяция: _После этого у каждого в зале лень и апатия исчезли мигом. Достаточно было только одного пострадавшего_.
Т.е. _собственный_ страх получить СТРАШНЫЙ хлопок БОЛЬШОЙ палкой проецируется на всех присутствующих.

Дальше экстраполяция усугубляется: _Проблема в том, что страх, пробудивший меня, так и остался со мной, препятствуя дальнейшему развитию медитации. Опыт показывает, что вы не можете развить благоприятные состояния, такие как успокоение и свобода, путём неблагоприятных методов, таких как страх или насилие_.
Но кто сказал, что все присутствующие в этой группе испытали именно страх или все, как один, засыпали? : )

И если ты не способен преодолеть такой самый примитивный страх, _тебе лично_ просто нечего делать в дзэн.
Но сам дзэн тут ни при чём, как и упаи, в нём используемые.
К тому же, никто из мастеров дзэн и не говорит, что _успокоение и свободу можно развить путём таких неблагоприятных методов как страх и насилие_.
Т.е. тут у Аджана Брама имеет место экстраполятивная подмена понятий.

Более того: те, кто практикует дзадзэн в группе не в первый раз, а уже усвоил и принял такие хлопки как полезный и правильный способ предотвратить засыпание, _сами_, чувствуя, что засыпают, поднимают плечо, чтобы наблюдающий за медитацией монах _помог им_ избавиться от засыпания. И за этим должен следовать обмен поклонами.

В общем, как на меня, этот мемуар Аджана Брама -- просто страшилка для тех, кто ничего не знает о дзэнских практиках.
Да и не первый раз, к слову, в БФ обсуждатся такие стррраааашные дзэнские удары, а всё одно и то же... %)

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011), Марина В (26.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Более того: те, кто практикует дзадзэн в группе не в первый раз, а уже усвоил и принял такие хлопки как полезный и правильный способ предотвратить засыпание, _сами_, чувствуя, что засыпают, поднимают плечо, чтобы наблюдающий за медитацией монах _помог им_ избавиться от засыпания. И за этим должен следовать обмен поклонами.
> 
> В общем, как на меня, этот мемуар Аджана Брама -- просто страшилка для тех, кто ничего не знает о дзэнских практиках.
> Да и не первый раз, к слову, в БФ обсуждатся такие стррраааашные дзэнские удары, а всё одно и то же... %)


Дело не в страшилке и даже не в дзене. Поверьте, в тхераваде тоже бывают такие эксперименты. Например марш-броски по джунглям с проваливаниями в тропическое болото по грудь. Или медитация на краю отвесной скалы, когда засыпание может означать падение и смерть. Или медитация в джунглях, где водятся тигры.

Вопрос обсуждения - хороши ли эти методы? Решают ли они поставленные цели? Я так понимаю, что за счёт сильного страха можно кое-что в себе увидеть и это будет ценно для практики. Я сам подобный опыт имею. Но вот получить джханы или близкие к ним состояния таким образом вряд ли возможно. И считать их целесообразными и рекомендуемыми вряд ли возможно. 
Речь об этом.

----------

Zom (26.12.2011), Ануруддха (26.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> У Аджана Брама речь идёт о самом примитивном страхе: боязни получить БОЛЬШОЙ : ) палкой несильный хлопок по спине или плечу.
> 
> И следом идёт экстраполяция: После этого у каждого в зале лень и апатия исчезли мигом. Достаточно было только одного пострадавшего.
> Т.е. собственный страх получить СТРАШНЫЙ хлопок БОЛЬШОЙ палкой проецируется на всех присутствующих.
> 
> Дальше экстраполяция усугубляется: Проблема в том, что страх, пробудивший меня, так и остался со мной, препятствуя дальнейшему развитию медитации. Опыт показывает, что вы не можете развить благоприятные состояния, такие как успокоение и свобода, путём неблагоприятных методов, таких как страх или насилие.
> Но кто сказал, что все присутствующие в этой группе испытали именно страх или все, как один, засыпали? : )
> 
> И если ты не способен преодолеть такой самый примитивный страх, тебе лично просто нечего делать в дзэн.
> ...


Как вы "умело" в очередной раз поставили диагноз ))

А между тем, если учесть методу ведения лекций у Аджана Брама, то, скорей всего, эта история - не больше чем очередная его "байка", возможно, имеющая под собой какую-то реальную историю, но далеко не факт, что прям вот так в каждой детали. Цель этой байки - показать неумелость некоторых аспектов, которые пытаются применять в практике как "умелые". Вот, собстна, и всё ,)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дело не в страшилке и даже не в дзене. Поверьте, в тхераваде тоже бывают такие эксперименты. Например марш-броски по джунглям с проваливаниями в тропическое болото по грудь. Или медитация на краю отвесной скалы, когда засыпание может означать падение и смерть. Или медитация в джунглях, где водятся тигры.


Но в тексте-то речь _только о дзэн_?
Против этого я и возразил, показав, что текст -- лукавый и построен на некорректных приёмах. Т.е. он ни в коей мере не является умелым с точки зрения проповеди Дхармы.




> Вопрос обсуждения - хороши ли эти методы? Решают ли они поставленные цели? Я так понимаю, что за счёт сильного страха можно кое-что в себе увидеть и это будет ценно для практики. Я сам подобный опыт имею. Но вот получить джханы или близкие к ним состояния таким образом вряд ли возможно. И считать их целесообразными и рекомендуемыми вряд ли возможно. 
> Речь об этом.


*А кто утверждал или утверждает, что с помощью методов, препятствующих засыпанию во время медитации, можно достигнуть джханы, да ещё впервые оказавшись на дзэнском ретрите и не имея вообще понятия о дзэнской практике? : )*

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011), Марина В (27.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Но в тексте-то речь _только о дзэн_?


Мне показалось, что кнтекст обсуждения в теме шире, чем рамки дзен.



> *А кто утверждал или утверждает, что с помощью методов, препятствующих засыпанию во время медитации, можно достигнуть джханы, да ещё впервые оказавшись на дзэнском ретрите и не имея вообще понятия о дзэнской практике? : )*


Так здесь речь об упаях в целом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как вы "умело" в очередной раз поставили диагноз ))
> 
> А между тем, если учесть методу ведения лекций у Аджана Брама, то, скорей всего, эта история - не больше чем очередная его "байка", возможно, имеющая под собой какую-то реальную историю, но далеко не факт, что прям вот так в каждой детали. Цель этой байки - показать неумелость некоторых аспектов, которые пытаются применять в практике как "умелые". Вот, собстна, и всё ,)


Замечательно: сам-то я не рискнул допустить вслух, что это ещё и байка (хотя это -- без разницы : ), *выдающая в качестве примера неумелого метода традиционные хлопки во время дзадзэн, а не блуждания по джунглям или ещё чего экстрим-"тхеравадинское"*.

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011), Марина В (27.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне показалось, что кнтекст обсуждения в теме шире, чем рамки дзен.


Ну да, а Аджану Браму совершенно случайно "показалось", что в качестве примера неумелого метода годится именно дзэн?
Это -- скверная упая.

----------

Марина В (27.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, а Аджану Браму совершенно случайно "показалось", что в качестве примера неумелого метода годится именно дзэн?


Почему нет? В конце концов это его лекция была.

----------


## Поляков

> А между тем, если учесть методу ведения лекций у Аджана Брама, то, скорей всего, эта история - не больше чем очередная его "байка",


Т.е. он соврал, и на деле его никто палкой не пугал?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. он соврал, и на деле его никто палкой не пугал?


Откуда я знаю, меня там не было. Может это у него такая упая для иллюстрации упаи ))

----------


## Поляков

> Откуда я знаю, меня там не было. Может это у него такая упая для иллюстрации упаи ))


Одна запутанность от таких методов ))

----------


## Zom

Запутанность была бы в случае с упаей, которая показывает упаю упайности упаи. А так всё нормально )))

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, во-первых, мне кажется, что эта история с монахом - она не совсем канонична. Я её по мере изучения канона ни разу не слышал. Но - даже если она всё-таки там есть, то есть канонична - то не факт, что перевод правильный (дословный). Но, даже если перевод правильный, всё равно такая возможность (такой истории) существует. Убийца не обязательно попадает в ад или в нижние миры. Если при смерти он вспомнил о каком-то хорошем поступке - это направляет его в хорошее перерождение. Об этом есть целая сутта в Маджхима Никае. Проступка убийства это не отменит - а просто отсрочит.


Zom, по-мойму эта история из Кунганг Ламэ Шалунг Патрула Ринпоче. Может её и нет в каноне. 
А про черепаху есть?

----------


## Zom

Про черепаху-то есть. Но с черепахой показана просто примерная (а вовсе не точная) сложность рождения человеком. Это не удивительно, если учесть, что насекомые, к примеру, постоянно перерождаются. И, скорее всего, им потребуется пройти многие миллиарды перерождений, чтоб стать человеком.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему нет? В конце концов это его лекция была.


Согласны ли Вы, что этот фрагмент текста, кому бы он ни принадлежал, некорректен по отношению к дзэн?

----------

Марина В (27.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> *Neroli*, убийство человека не обязательно приводит в нижние миры в *следующем рождении*. Человеческое рождение трудно достижимо, но это не значит, что существо рождается человеком *один раз*, а потом непременно, падает в нижние миры... ...


Ну ты... вапще.  :Big Grin: 
Можешь подкрепить свое сообщение чем-нибудь каноническим?

----------


## Топпер

> Согласны ли Вы, что этот фрагмент текста, кому бы он ни принадлежал, некорректен по отношению к дзэн?


Какова цель вашего вопроса? Переделать лекцию Аджана Брахмавамсо я не смогу.

----------


## Neroli

> Про черепаху-то есть. Но с черепахой показана просто примерная (а вовсе не точная) сложность рождения человеком. Это не удивительно, если учесть, что насекомые, к примеру, постоянно перерождаются. И, скорее всего, им потребуется пройти многие миллиарды перерождений, чтоб стать человеком.


Хотите сказать, что если уж попал в человечий мир  так и будешь перерождаться в нем аналогично кузнечику?
Может тут акцент на редкости появления Татхагаты в мире? Сложность встретить Татхагату, да еще будучи при этом человеком. Вот об чем, наверное речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Можешь подкрепить свое сообщение чем-нибудь каноническим?


Канонически можно угдить в ад по пяти случаям, которые все знают. Во всех остальных случаях, точно мы сказать не можем. Это зависит о каммы. 
Более того, в одной из сутт, Будда критикует воззрения (джайнов, вроде бы, не припомню точно), на тему того, что *каждый* совершивший убийство,* обязательно* пойдёт в следующей жизни в ад. Такой посыл был бы слишком линейным. В то время, как взаимодействие камм от огромной совокупности прошлых жизней, слишком сложен, чтобы так однозначно предсказывать результат.

----------

Bob (26.12.2011), Neroli (26.12.2011), Алексей Е (27.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Хотите сказать, что если уж попал в человечий мир так и будешь перерождаться в нем аналогично кузнечику?


Не факт. Думаю в нём сложнее продержаться, потому что в человеческом мире наиболее активно создаётся камма. И, как отмечает Будда, в целом, люди создают плохую, а хорошую создают не так часто. Поэтому, как он говорит, мало кто из людей перерождается вновь в мире людей или направляется повыше, в мир божество - но куда большее число отправляется вниз. И, опять же, по суттам, очень мало кто из нижнего мира перерождается в мире людей - но куда больше тех, кто в них остаётся и после смерти. Жалко вы не в Питере - а то с нового года походили бы к нам на изучение сутт Саньютта Никаи. Там есть целый раздел про это ,)




> Может тут акцент на редкости появления Татхагаты в мире? Сложность встретить Татхагату, да еще будучи при этом человеком. Вот об чем, наверное речь.


Может и так. Но, как я чуть выше отметил, есть каноническая информация о том, что в целом, "Все В АдЪ" ,)
На самом деле именно *ЭТО* осознание и является наиболее полным осознанием Истины О Страдании. Потому что большую часть времени в сансаре существа находятся в ужасных муках, и человеческие депрессняки и прочие неурядицы для существ низших миров - цветочки.




> Более того, в одной из сутт, Будда критикует воззрения (джайнов, вроде бы, не припомню точно), на тему того, что каждый совершивший убийство, обязательно пойдёт в следующей жизни в ад.


Горн из морской раковины ,) (легко запомнить -)
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Кстати, сутта архи-важная, потому что поясняет, что человек с чувством вины, скорее всего, окажется в аду (ну или вообщем там, внизу). Из комментаторских историй тут видимо подходит случай про Самавати - когда она, хоть и была хорошей, перед смертью винила себя за зоофилию - и так и направила по сути сама себя в ад, как в сутте и указано.

----------

Алексей Е (27.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Горн из морской раковины ,) (легко запомнить -)
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Благодарю. Она самая.



> Кстати, сутта архи-важная, потому что поясняет, что человек с чувством вины, скорее всего, окажется в аду (ну или вообщем там, внизу). Из комментаторских историй тут видимо подходит случай про Самавати - когда она, хоть и была хорошей, перед смертью винила себя за зоофилию - и так и направила по сути сама себя в ад, как в сутте и указано.


и это ещё раз показывает, насколько сложный процесс перерождения и зависимости от каммы. Т.к. даже мысли умирающего играют роль.

----------

Zom (27.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какова цель вашего вопроса?


Узнать Ваше личное мнение: корректен ли этот фрагмент по отношению дзэн. Только и всего.
Можете ответить: да или нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Узнать Ваше личное мнение: корректен ли этот фрагмент по отношению дзэн. Только и всего.
> Можете ответить: да или нет?


Не думаю, что это важный вопрос в данной теме.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не думаю, что это важный вопрос в данной теме.


Полагаю, что _Ваш ответ_ на этот простой вопрос -- ответ тхеравадинского монаха и модератора форума -- важен для многих подписчиков форума, практикующих дзэн.
Если хотите, создам соответствующую тему, чтобы услышать Ваш ответ.

----------

Марина В (27.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Упая, как искусный метод, думаю, не имеет побочных эффектов. И даже если в момент ее применения существо испытывает дискомфорт, он не держится в виде страха. Потому как применяющий упаю действует из любви к другому существу и желания ему помочь. Если же остаются комплексы, страхи, - это не упая.


Только думаю, что для применения упаи нужна сильная кармическая связь.

Нероли, рассказ про человека, поедающего рыбу или про черепаху, - тоже вид упаи для определенных подводимых. Которые слишком зациклены на привязанностях в этой жизни и не памятуют о смерти. В данном случае страх, - искусный метод. Так что, если у вас с этим все в порядке, эти истории можно и отпустить. Они к Вам не относятся :Smilie: 

Искусные средства, думаю, нужны всем последователям буддизма на Пути, внезависимости от типа подводимого и от выранной им школы.  Они успешно применяются по отношению к нам наставниками. *Если есть хоть какое-то наше продвижение, то только благодаря этому, полагаю.*

----------


## AndyZ

По-моему мнению самый первый пример упаи – восмеричный путь, хоть он так и не назывался изначално. А так, под определение подпадает на 100% - искуссный метод по выходу из сансары.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну отчего же, джихад ставит целью не геноцид кяфиров, а, в конечном счёте, "осчастливливание" = принуждение их к принятию ислама. Как бывало в истории - первое поколение покорённых людей обращалось насильно, а второе уже рождалось искренними мусульманами, упайя налицо.


Речь шла  о внутреннем джихаде. (борьба с своими пороками) а то о чем вы говорите это внешний джихад.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Почему нет? В конце концов это его лекция была.


если бы мне пришлось быбирать между Чань и Аджаном Брахмй я бы выбрал Чань

----------


## Raudex

> Речь шла  о внутреннем джихаде. (борьба с своими пороками) а то о чем вы говорите это внешний джихад.


нет, я говорил именно о военном  джихаде, который газават. Что он упая

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Упайя это искусный метод. хотя конечно  это слово буддисты и бородатые понимают по разному

----------


## Raudex

> Упайя это искусный метод. хотя конечно  это слово буддисты и бородатые понимают по разному


специально для достопочтенного повторю:
"дутиямпи, косвенные методы осчастливливания других людей есть во многих религиях, включая ислам, и джихад (малый, газават) тому пример"

----------


## Юй Кан

> нет, я говорил именно о военном  джихаде, который газават. Что он упая


Ещё раз (дутиямпи): такая расширительная трактовка не имеет никакого отношения к буддийскому значению термина упая.

----------

Wyrd (28.12.2011), Марина В (28.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

он и не говорил что имеет. он говорил что упаю все по своему понимают

----------


## Юй Кан

> он и не говорил что имеет. он говорил что упаю все по своему понимают


Неправда, такого он не говорил.
Вот что было им сказано:



> А в рамках здравого смысла некие способы косвенно подтолкнуть к истине есть во всех религиях. Даже в исламе, вы удивитесь, но это джихад, например. А аллах посылает злоключения, что б огородить от грехов и ещё бОльших потрясений.


А следом -- ещё однозначнее:



> специально для достопочтенного повторю:
> "дутиямпи, косвенные методы осчастливливания других людей есть во многих религиях, включая ислам, и джихад (малый, газават) тому пример"


+



> нет, я говорил именно о военном  джихаде, который газават. Что он упая


Таким образом, буддийское понятие _упая-каушалья_, смысл которого был пояснён в этой теме даже цитатой из аутентичного текста, напрочь размывается и упая-каушалья упорно уравнивается даже с ведением войн и уничтожением неверных.
Это и есть неверное (т.е. -- не просто расширительное, а выходящее за пределы буддизма) понимание или толкование термина _упая-каушалья_.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.12.2011), Марина В (28.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ну вот. но он же не говорил что это имет отношение к буддизму.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну вот. но он же не говорил что это имет отношение к буддизму.


Термин упая -- буддийский? Да.
Может ли подразумевать этот буддийский термин ведение войн и уничтожение верных или неверных? Нет.
Отсюда вывод: такая расширительная трактовка не имеет никакого отношения к буддийскому значению термина упая.
Так о чём спорим? : )

----------

Wyrd (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ну с этим коечно я согласен. надо четко распознавать где Буддийская упая, а где ересь тиртикская.

----------

Юй Кан (29.12.2011)

----------


## Доня

> Был ещё в одном давнем треде перевод фрагмента с классификацией упай:


А вот интересно, как можно переродиться вновь, если все омрачения искоренены, и действие кармы прекращено. Что тогда будет перерождаться? Здесь вообще какое то недоразумение получается!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот интересно, как можно переродиться вновь, если все омрачения искоренены, и действие кармы прекращено. Что тогда будет перерождаться? Здесь вообще какое то недоразумение получается!


Недоразумение -- не здесь, а для опирающихся на Палийский канон. : )

----------


## Доня

> Недоразумение -- не здесь, а для опирающихся на Палийский канон. : )


Иными словами,  для опирающихся на зависимое возникновение, а также понятие аннаты...

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот интересно, как можно переродиться вновь, если все омрачения искоренены, и действие кармы прекращено. Что тогда будет перерождаться? Здесь вообще какое то недоразумение получается!


Изначально нет такой вещи, которая бы перерождалась. Это - основное заблуждение, заставляющее изобретать разную метафизику.

Обьяснять Дхарму - неблагодарная задача. Если бы Дхарма не была ясно и очевидно проясняемой, остались бы только объяснения. Но все обьяснения нужны лишь чтобы пробудить внимание к Дхарме, а не для того, чтобы создать коллекцию абстрактных идей. Проще всего указать на страдание. Тот, кто не распознает страдание ясно и очевидно, просто не сможет направить внимание основательно к возникновению и прекращению страдания. А не распознавая прекращения не сможет склонить ум на путь прекращения. Только будет бродить в абстрактных рассуждениях, не зная, как их применить, все так же бросаясь в пучину сомнения, сожаления, лени, недоброжелательности и чувственных удовольствий.

----------

Доня (06.12.2018), Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Тот, кто не распознает страдание ясно и очевидно, просто не сможет направить внимание основательно к возникновению и прекращению страдания.


Возможно ли распознание страдания без его прекращения - кто будет распознавать страдание, если этот кто-то, в моменте когда он страдает, сам и есть это страдание... Чтобы на что-то указать, надо для начала с этим растождествиться.

----------

Доня (06.12.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Изначально нет такой вещи, которая бы перерождалась. Это - основное заблуждение, заставляющее изобретать разную метафизику.
> 
> Обьяснять Дхарму - неблагодарная задача. Если бы Дхарма не была ясно и очевидно проясняемой, остались бы только объяснения. Но все обьяснения нужны лишь чтобы пробудить внимание к Дхарме, а не для того, чтобы создать коллекцию абстрактных идей. Проще всего указать на страдание. Тот, кто не распознает страдание ясно и очевидно, просто не сможет направить внимание основательно к возникновению и прекращению страдания. А не распознавая прекращения не сможет склонить ум на путь прекращения. Только будет бродить в абстрактных рассуждениях, не зная, как их применить, все так же бросаясь в пучину сомнения, сожаления, лени, недоброжелательности и чувственных удовольствий.


Вот бы устроить перекличку таких бродяг. Или как сейчас модно - затеять флешмоб. Первым признаЮ, что брожу в потемкинских. И как заведено, флешмоб обычно не имеет какого-то особого смысла: просто так.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно ли распознание страдания без его прекращения - кто будет распознавать страдание, если этот кто-то, в моменте когда он страдает, сам и есть это страдание... Чтобы на что-то указать, надо для начала с этим растождествиться.


Не пытайтесь угадывать, каково это. Просто назовите, что Вас мучает, от чего Вы несвободны.

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018), Хотсан (06.12.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот бы устроить перекличку таких бродяг. Или как сейчас модно - затеять флешмоб. Первым признаЮ, что брожу в потемкинских. И как заведено, флешмоб обычно не имеет какого-то особого смысла: просто так.


Боль для Вас тоже абстрактна?

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Боль для Вас тоже абстрактна?


Страх боли страшнее боли.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Страх боли страшнее боли.


Сравнение - уже элемент смысла и абстрагирования. Боль - страдание. Страх боли - страдание. Зачем сравнивать? Будьте конкретны в восприятии страдания. 

Когда Вы пробуете печенье, конфеты, сахар, мед - они конкретны. И Вы воспринимаете конкретный вкус сладости каждый раз, а вовсе не абстрактное понятие сладости. 

Так же и страдание. Все страдания - конкретны. Каждое воспринимается конкретно. Это не то же самое, что абстрактное понятие страдания.

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Сравнение - уже элемент смысла и абстрагирования. Боль - страдание. Страх боли - страдание. Зачем сравнивать? Будьте конкретны в восприятии страдания. 
> 
> Когда Вы пробуете печенье, конфеты, сахар, мед - они конкретны. И Вы воспринимаете конкретный вкус сладости каждый раз, а вовсе не абстрактное понятие сладости. 
> 
> Так же и страдание. Все страдания - конкретны. Каждое воспринимается конкретно. Это не то же самое, что абстрактное понятие страдания.


Если без привязанности, боль может и не сопровождаться страданием. Просто различение, без цепляния. Иначе метод идите прямо в не-знаю был бы не эффективен. Когда дзенская палка бьет, это больно, но это и освобождение от страдания, поскольку кое-что становится видно, что не было видно до удара.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если без привязанности, боль может и не сопровождаться страданием. Просто различение, без цепляния. Иначе метод идите прямо в не-знаю был бы не эффективен. Когда дзенская палка бьет, это больно, но это и освобождение от страдания, поскольку кое-что становится видно, что не было видно до удара.


Вы размышляете, может или не может. Зачем в размышлениях превращать дзен в БДСМ-игру?
Сун Сан учил: Вы должны понять, что есть в боли. Это ошибка Сун Сана, Вам придется ее исправить.

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы размышляете, может или не может. Зачем в размышлениях превращать дзен в БДСМ-игру?
> Сун Сан учил: Вы должны понять, что есть в боли. Это ошибка Сун Сана, Вам придется ее исправить.


Не знаю, неожиданное сравнение. Палкой ведь бьют? Бьют. При этом что-то наверное становится видно. Незамеченное желание, как я читал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю, неожиданное сравнение. Палкой ведь бьют? Бьют. При этом что-то наверное становится видно. Незамеченное желание, как я читал.


Первые шесть-семь букв достаточны. Дальше начинается попытка знать. Пытайтесь не знать, а наблюдать, исследовать.

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Не знаю, неожиданное сравнение. Палкой ведь бьют? Бьют. При этом что-то наверное становится видно. Незамеченное желание, как я читал.


Говорят, что , когда ум готов, всё что угодно может стать спусковым крючком - удар палкой по спине, молотком по пальцу, карканье вороны, скрип входной двери. На ретритах вдоль шеренги сидящих в дзадзен ходит человек с кесаку и бъёт по плечу засыпающего ( по его просьбе). Говорят, что этот звук не раз приводил к пробуждению его соседей ).

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Просто назовите, что Вас мучает, от чего Вы несвободны.


У Вас загадочный метод объяснения. Вызывает неудовлетворенное любопытство.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Когда Вы пробуете печенье, конфеты, сахар, мед - они конкретны. И Вы воспринимаете конкретный вкус сладости каждый раз, а вовсе не абстрактное понятие сладости.


По вопросу "смотреть ум". Когда вы видите камень - вы смотрите на камень? А камень где, в уме или вовне? Вкус - он во рту, или в уме? Другими словами, вы наблюдаете ощущение, или что-то иное? Наблюдая ощущение, вы его оцениваете (приятное-неприятное-нейтральное) или воспринимаете как "вещь в себе" - безоценочно? Если оцениваете, то похоже что вы таки строите теорию и классифицируете по теории.


> У Вас загадочный метод объяснения. Вызывает неудовлетворенное любопытство.


Иногда, примерно в 20% случаев, если долго задавать вопросы, можно наткнуться на ответ, который будет понят. И то хорошо.

----------


## Алик

> По вопросу "смотреть ум". Когда вы видите камень - вы смотрите на камень? А камень где, в уме или вовне? Вкус - он во рту, или в уме? Другими словами, вы наблюдаете ощущение, или что-то иное? Наблюдая ощущение, вы его оцениваете (приятное-неприятное-нейтральное) или воспринимаете как "вещь в себе" - безоценочно? Если оцениваете, то похоже что вы таки строите теорию и классифицируете по теории.


 на ваш вопрос хороший ответ дал Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан в книге "Посыпание Будды пеплом" (http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha): Рассказ о Мунк Ик Жил некогда великий Дзен Мастер, по имени Поп Ан Мунк Ик. Он основал многие храмы, дал 63 трансмиссии своим последователям и был Первым Патриархом в школе Дзен Поп АН. Когда Мунк Ик был учеником Дзен Мастера На Хана, он прославился своей исключительной памятью: читал наизусть многие сутры слово в слово, много медитировал и его ум стал ясным. Обычно, тем кто спрашивал его об истине, он говорил: «Все три мира, все Дхармы и все Будды созданы одним лишь умом». В это время в Китае, странствующие монахи, освободившие себя от всех привязанностей, путешествовали от монастыря к монастырю, от Мастера к Мастеру, как облака по небу. И не мешали им никакие барьеры. Одно время Мунк Ику нравились эти монахи и их образ жизни. Однажды он, решившись последовать их примеру, пришёл к На Хану и сказал: «Я пришёл попрощаться, Мастер. Собираюсь с этого времени вести жизнь без препятствий. Поэтому, я завтра оставляю вас». Мастер слегка поднял брови и сказал: «Прекрасно, иди, если ты думаешь, что готов к такой жизни». Мунк Ик сказал: «О! Я вполне готов». «Ладно, — сказал Мастер — позволь мне проверить тебя, просто удостовериться. Ты часто говоришь, что вся Вселенная создана одним лишь умом. Посмотри вон туда, в сад. Видишь большие валуны?» «Да». «Скажи мне тогда, они внутри твоего ума или снаружи?» Без малейшего колебания Мунк Ик ответил: «Конечно, они в моем уме. Как может что-нибудь быть снаружи?» Мастер хмыкнул и сказал: «В таком случае, иди и выспись хорошенько. Твое завтрашнее путешествие обещает быть тяжёлым, со всеми этими валунами в твоем уме». Мунк Ик вспыхнул от смущения и замешательства, и опустил глаза. Помолчав, Мастер сказал: «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти».   https://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------

Won Soeng (06.12.2018), Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Видишь большие валуны?» «Да». «Скажи мне тогда, они внутри твоего ума или снаружи?»


Ну да, разумеется. В этом и была аллюзия к коану. Наблюдая камень - мы наблюдаем что? Камень или ум? Надо ли наблюдать ум как-то специально особым образом, если всё и есть ум и достаточно просто наблюдать, наблюдать что угодно - и будет наблюдение ума? Ну а если про практики "наблюдать ум" подразумевается ум в каком-то узком смысле, то вот хорошо бы как-то это уточнить.

----------


## Алик

> Ну да, разумеется. В этом и была аллюзия к коану. Наблюдая камень - мы наблюдаем что? Камень или ум? Надо ли наблюдать ум как-то специально особым образом, если всё и есть ум и достаточно просто наблюдать, наблюдать что угодно - и будет наблюдение ума?


Есть и такой коан - у ума нет ворот, как вы войдёте?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По вопросу "смотреть ум". Когда вы видите камень - вы смотрите на камень? А камень где, в уме или вовне? Вкус - он во рту, или в уме? Другими словами, вы наблюдаете ощущение, или что-то иное? *Наблюдая ощущение, вы его оцениваете (приятное-неприятное-нейтральное)* или воспринимаете как "вещь в себе" - безоценочно? Если оцениваете, то похоже что вы таки строите теорию и классифицируете по теории.Иногда, примерно в 20% случаев, если долго задавать вопросы, можно наткнуться на ответ, который будет понят. И то хорошо.


Ощущение вроде и есть умственное переживание : приятно, неприятно или нейтрально ?

----------


## Хотсан

> У ума нет ворот, как вы войдёте?


Звучит как надпись над входом в психиатрическую больницу. Шутка юмора.

----------

ПавелПас (06.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вопрос к Дзенцам:

Тот или иной _коан_ на китайском\японском\корейском языке - то же что и его перевод на русский\английский\.... ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так "в ум" то конечно войти нельзя, но напр. в русском языке и в  общем в индоевропейских языках, глагол "войти" может быть использован образно, метафорический.

Возможно ли в китайском\японском\корейском языках такое образное использование соответствующего глагола  "войти" ?

----------


## Монферран

> Вы размышляете, может или не может. Зачем в размышлениях превращать дзен в БДСМ-игру?
> Сун Сан учил: Вы должны понять, что есть в боли. Это ошибка Сун Сана, Вам придется ее исправить.


Окончание главы 32.




> Затем Соен-са спросил ученика: “Вы поняли?”
> Ученик сказал: “Да, благодарю вас”.
> “Что вы поняли?”
> “Как это” — это Дзен Патриархов”.
> Соен-са спросил: “Что такое “как это”?”
> Ученик не может ответить. Соен-са сильно ущипнул за руку. Ученик взвыл: “Оууууууууууууууууу”.
> “Это “как это”. Что есть в боли?”
> “Не знаю”.
> “Вы должны понять, что есть в боли. Тогда вы поймёте Дзен Предельной колесницы и увидите, что всё во вселенной — истина”.

----------


## Монферран

> Первые шесть-семь букв достаточны. Дальше начинается попытка знать. Пытайтесь не знать, а наблюдать, исследовать.


В пустом уме до мышления нет никакой попытки исследования. Некий человек стряхивает пепел с сигареты на статую Будды. Как Вам поступить с этим человеком?  :Wink:

----------


## ПавелПас

> Ощущение вроде и есть умственное переживание : приятно, неприятно или нейтрально ?


Не совсем, приятность и неприятность я бы не связывал с ощущением как таковым. Можно говорить о чувствах и эмоциях, которые приятны и неприятны, и как правило возникают сразу же в ответ на ощущение. Если говорить в терминах как в статье по ссылке
http://vsevolodustinov.ru/blog/all/v...-kak-rabotaet/

Так вот, можно концентрироваться на ощущении. Оно вообще никакое. Оно само вещь в себе. Тогда можно смотреть, видеть, но не воспринимать (почти не воспринимать). Можно даже видеть камень, но не распознавать его как камень - тогда видеть лишь кругляшок контрастный на фоне - форма 3D исчезает, остаётся лишь ощущение цветных пятен, даже если есть знание что где-то там камень, его не видно, он не конструируется из хаоса пятен. Более того, можно конструировать из этого то, о чём знаешь что этого нет, но несмотня на знание несуществования - оно будет в восприятии. А можно фокусить восприятие на чувстве хорошо и плохо, порождаемом ощущением. А можно на логических моделях и схемах, которые как-то следуют из поступающей информации. Мой ум постоянно уходит в схемы, но это мой ум такой. Всё это я видел. Но вот Б-г с небес не спустился, осознания в голову мне не вложил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем, приятность и неприятность я бы не связывал с ощущением как таковым. Можно говорить о чувствах и эмоциях, которые приятны и неприятны, и как правило возникают сразу же в ответ на ощущение. Если говорить в терминах как в статье по ссылке
> http://vsevolodustinov.ru/blog/all/v...-kak-rabotaet/
> 
> Так вот, можно концентрироваться на ощущении. Оно вообще никакое. Оно само вещь в себе. Тогда можно смотреть, видеть, но не воспринимать (почти не воспринимать). Можно даже видеть камень, но не распознавать его как камень - тогда видеть лишь кругляшок контрастный на фоне - форма 3D исчезает, остаётся лишь ощущение цветных пятен, даже если есть знание что где-то там камень, его не видно, он не конструируется из хаоса пятен. А можно фокусить восприятие на чувстве хорошо и плохо, порождаемом ощущением. А можно на логических моделях и схемах, которые как-то следуют из поступающей информации. Мой ум постоянно уходит в схемы, но это мой ум такой. Всё это я видел. Но вот Б-г с небес не спустился, осознания в голову мне не вложил.


В данной статье "ощущение" это просто данные от физических органов восприятия.
Зрение  регистрирует лишь цвет и очертания. Слух лишь членораздельные и нет звуки. Нюх запахи аромат, вонь. Вкус:солёное, сладкое, горькое.... Тело: тепло, влажность, мягкость, твёрдость....
Это всё физилогия, это ещё не умственное.

А вот со всеми этими физиологическими ощущениями одновременно возникает и умственное ощущение\переживание - приятно, неприятно, нейтрально. Это то что называется - _ведана_. И это не ярлыки\обозначения "приятное", "неприятное", "нейтральное". А именно сами эти переживания - приятно, неприятно, нейтрально. И ведана  всегда сопровождает любое физиологичесское ощущение, любое из физиологических ощущений  вседа будет либо приятно, либо неприятно, либо нейтрально, и это умственные переживания вынесенные для их рассмотрения в "группу" ведана. (учение о карме, также добавляет, что то или иное ведана есть следствие умственных действий совершённых в отдалённом прошлом и хранящихся ввиде "потенций к соответствующим переживаниям" в уме, результирующих при физиологических ощущениях как переживание: приятно, неприятно, нейтрально)
И любое физиологическое ощущение, даже те которые зачастую  сопровождаются переживаниями "приятно" и "нейтрально", потенциально может сопровождаться переживанием "неприятно", такова природа всех физиологических ощущений и с этим ничего не поделаешь.

Изменить можно другое, а именно то что "заставляет" страдать при неприятных переживаниях, страдать от непостоянства приятных, страдать от отсутствия приятных. То, что Будда назвал _тришна(пали: танха)_ и что является, как причинами заложившими в ум "потенции" к возникновению ведана "неприятно", так и необходимыми умственными условиями переживания страдания от этого "неприятно", а по сути и является по своей природе ни чем иным как переживанием страдания.
И это не так просто сделать, как может казаться. Это очень очень не тривиальное учение, вполне требующее повернуть свой ум совсем в другом направлении от как врождённых так и приобретённых мировосприятий, не разрушая разобрать именно их по кирпичикам элементарных элементов опыта из которого они состоят и устранить причины условия переживания страданий, благо они же являются и - просто ошибками когниции\восприятия и омрачениями препятствующими вИдению того как всё есть, хоть и довольно глубокими и тяжело различимыми ошибками и омрачениями.

----------


## ПавелПас

> А вот со всеми этими физиологическими ощущениями одновременно возникает и умственное ощущение\переживание - приятно, неприятно, нейтрально. Это то что называется - _ведана_.


В рамках статьи это таки чувства, верно? 
Иначе мне сложно делить что физиологическое, что логическое, что умственное. 
Т.е. собственно под наблюдением ума предлагается наблюдать процесс распознавания и создания ощущений приятно-неприятно?

Также не понятно различие между "страдание" и "неприятный". Неприятный и страдательный - не одно и то же?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В рамках статьи это таки чувства, верно? 
> Иначе мне сложно делить что физиологическое, что логическое, что умственное. 
> Т.е. собственно под наблюдением ума предлагается наблюдать процесс распознавания и создания ощущений приятно-неприятно?
> 
> Также не понятно различие между "страдание" и "неприятный". Неприятный и страдательный - не одно и то же?


Неприятно и страдательно - одно и тоже.
Страдание от страдательного необязательно присутствует при наличии переживания "неприятно\страдательно"
Нужны и другие условия. Одного лишь "неприятного\страдательного" ощущения или сложившейся внешней ситуации - не достаточно.
То же самое и для переживания счастья и радости, одного лишь "приятного" ощущения или сложившейся внешней ситуации - не достаточно.

В рамках статьи затронуты лишь данные получаемые от физиологических органов восприятия   "зрение, слух, вкус, обоняние, осязание, вестибулярный аппарат*"
Ведана одновременно возникающее при любом физиологическом "ощущении", а именно умственные переживания "приятно", "неприятно" или "нейтрально", в этой статье не рассматривается (почему - не знаю). Автор сразу переходит к рассмотрению эмоциональных реакций.

(вестибулярный аппарат* - здесь не совсем верно, должно скорее быть: тактильные\телесные "ощущения", а вестибулярный аппарат это уже частный случай телесного "ощущения")

----------


## ПавелПас

> Неприятно и страдательно - одно и тоже.
> Страдание от страдательного необязательно присутствует при наличии переживания "неприятно\страдательно"


А вот тут поподробней плз.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Вас загадочный метод объяснения. Вызывает неудовлетворенное любопытство.


Вы хотите сказать, что не распознаете того, что Вас мучает, того, от чего Вы зависимы?
Или Вы распознаете, но удивляетесь, что я делаю на этом акцент?

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

> А вот тут поподробней плз.


Тут наверное имеется ввиду страдание от потери чего то приятного, когда пока еще есть это приятное, но ты страдаешь, понимая, что оно должно пройти..простите за вклин!

----------

ПавелПас (06.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Вы хотите сказать, что не распознаете того, что Вас мучает, того, от чего Вы зависимы?
> Или Вы распознаете, но удивляетесь, что я делаю на этом акцент?


Распознаю. Прямо сейчас это неудовлетворенность непониманием смысла Ваших объяснений. Это актуальная дукха, например. Вопрос что с ней делать. Ответ: Осознав временный характер этого недовольства, несуществование того кто недоволен, а также конечность этой жизни и бессмысленность исходного вопроса, отпустить с миром эту дукху и больше к ней не цепляться... Или это слишком концептуально?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот тут поподробней плз.


У меня не получиться )
И вот напр. я страдаю от этого, а ктото другой в такойже ситуации не  страдал бы.  Почему ?


Вообще это относится, к тому что в буддизме принято называть "вторая благородная истина"
Как то на просторах ютюба встретил кмк. довольно хороший разбор первой лекции Будды, в которой он впервые  изложил своё учение людям. Попробуйте, довольно доступное рассмотрение:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post790773

----------


## Won Soeng

> Распознаю. Прямо сейчас это неудовлетворенность непониманием смысла Ваших объяснений. Это актуальная дукха, например. Вопрос что с ней делать. Ответ: Осознав временный характер этого недовольства, несуществование того кто недоволен, а также конечность этой жизни и бессмысленность исходного вопроса, отпустить с миром эту дукху и больше к ней не цепляться... Или это слишком концептуально?


Вы думаете, что за прямым смыслом я затаил еще какой-то смысл, который Вы упускаете? Такая идея может питать жажду поиска смысла и неудовлетворенность бессмыслицей. 

Какой бы ни была замеченная дукха, в ее основании есть желаемый образ, он и есть причина этой дукха.

----------

Монферран (06.12.2018), Хотсан (06.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Вы думаете, что за прямым смыслом я затаил еще какой-то смысл, который Вы упускаете? Такая идея может питать жажду поиска смысла и неудовлетворенность бессмыслицей. 
> 
> Какой бы ни была замеченная дукха, в ее основании есть желаемый образ, он и есть причина этой дукха.


Именно так. Жажда иметь алгоритм работы с дукхой. Пока я вижу только один вариант - рассматривать явления в контексте 4 БИ - дукха, танха, упадана / анатта, аничча / 5 помех и остальные аспекты. Разложить возникающее явление по этому базису и посмотреть как всё выглядит в таком контексте. Это и будет "правильным пониманием".

----------

ПавелПас (06.12.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Вопрос к Дзенцам:
> 
> Тот или иной _коан_ на китайском\японском\корейском языке - то же что и его перевод на русский\английский\.... ?


Если результат одинаковый, то наверное - да).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Вы думаете, что за прямым смыслом я затаил еще какой-то смысл, который Вы упускаете? Такая идея может питать жажду поиска смысла и неудовлетворенность бессмыслицей. 
> 
> Какой бы ни была замеченная дукха, в ее основании есть желаемый образ, он и есть причина этой дукха.


Типа того? : 

"Мы начинаем духовный путь обычными мирскими людьми, чей ум загрязнён, чьи желания никак не связаны с мудростью и правильным пониманием. Если у нас нет правильного понимания, то оба вида желания - привести ум в состояние покоя, преодолеть заблуждения и избавиться от страдания - будут работать против нас. Будь это желание или нежелание, оно всё равно связано со страстью – танха (taṇhā). Если у нас нет правильного понимания этих двух желаний, то, когда они возникнут, мы не будем знать, что с ними делать. У нас будет ощущение, что продвигаться вперёд – это неверный путь и повернуть назад – это тоже неверный путь, при этом просто оставаться на одном месте мы уже не сможем. Чтобы мы ни делали, желание будет только расти. Так бывает, когда мы испытываем страстное желание и при этом нам не хватает мудрости. Но именно благодаря этим желанию и нежеланию мы можем постичь Дхамму. Дхамма, которую мы ищем, находится прямо перед нашим носом, просто мы её не видим. Вместо этого мы тратим свои усилия на то, чтобы перестать испытывать желание. Мы желаем, чтобы всё складывалось так, как нам хочется, и никак иначе. Или мы желаем, чтобы всё было не так, как оно есть в данный момент, а как-то по-другому. Но в действительности оба эти желания идентичны друг другу. Они лишь проявления одной и той же двойственности. Возможно, в это трудно поверить, но Будда и все его ученики имели дело с точно такими же желаниями. Однако, в результате Будда достиг понимания сути желания и нежелания. Он пришёл к выводу, что они представляют собой лишь активность ума, проявляясь и затем исчезая подобно коротким вспышкам света. Подобные желания присутствуют всегда. Если мы обладаем мудростью, мы не отождествляемся с ними и остаёмся свободными от цепляния. Желание это или нежелание, мы воспринимаем их, как они есть, как простую активность естественного ума. Если присмотреться повнимательней, то можно увидеть, что это именно то, чем они являются на самом деле."

P.S. Извините за внимание )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно так. Жажда иметь алгоритм работы с дукхой. Пока я вижу только один вариант - рассматривать явления в контексте 4 БИ - дукха, танха, упадана / анатта, аничча / 5 помех и остальные аспекты. Разложить возникающее явление по этому базису и посмотреть как всё выглядит в таком контексте. Это и будет "правильным пониманием".


Вариант правильный. Если Вы умеете его применять - это великолепно. Можете привести пример рассматтривания явления в контексте 4БИ, трех характеристик, пяти препятствий, двух истин, двенадцати звеньев?

----------

Монферран (07.12.2018), Хотсан (07.12.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Типа того? : 
> 
> "Мы начинаем духовный путь обычными мирскими людьми, чей ум загрязнён, чьи желания никак не связаны с мудростью и правильным пониманием. Если у нас нет правильного понимания, то оба вида желания - привести ум в состояние покоя, преодолеть заблуждения и избавиться от страдания - будут работать против нас. Будь это желание или нежелание, оно всё равно связано со страстью – танха (taṇhā). Если у нас нет правильного понимания этих двух желаний, то, когда они возникнут, мы не будем знать, что с ними делать. У нас будет ощущение, что продвигаться вперёд – это неверный путь и повернуть назад – это тоже неверный путь, при этом просто оставаться на одном месте мы уже не сможем. Чтобы мы ни делали, желание будет только расти. Так бывает, когда мы испытываем страстное желание и при этом нам не хватает мудрости. Но именно благодаря этим желанию и нежеланию мы можем постичь Дхамму. Дхамма, которую мы ищем, находится прямо перед нашим носом, просто мы её не видим. Вместо этого мы тратим свои усилия на то, чтобы перестать испытывать желание. Мы желаем, чтобы всё складывалось так, как нам хочется, и никак иначе. Или мы желаем, чтобы всё было не так, как оно есть в данный момент, а как-то по-другому. Но в действительности оба эти желания идентичны друг другу. Они лишь проявления одной и той же двойственности. Возможно, в это трудно поверить, но Будда и все его ученики имели дело с точно такими же желаниями. Однако, в результате Будда достиг понимания сути желания и нежелания. Он пришёл к выводу, что они представляют собой лишь активность ума, проявляясь и затем исчезая подобно коротким вспышкам света. Подобные желания присутствуют всегда. Если мы обладаем мудростью, мы не отождествляемся с ними и остаёмся свободными от цепляния. Желание это или нежелание, мы воспринимаем их, как они есть, как простую активность естественного ума. Если присмотреться повнимательней, то можно увидеть, что это именно то, чем они являются на самом деле."
> 
> P.S. Извините за внимание )


Это хорошее наставление, но его можно понять ошибочно, умозрительно. Как по Вашему, что это такое, что обладает мудростью?

----------

Монферран (07.12.2018), Хотсан (07.12.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Типа того?


Теория прекрасна. Но давайте пример. Вы купаетесь на море, и внезапно, посреди всего хорошего наступаете на осколок бутылки и пропарываете себе ногу. Вам больно. Распишите, что есть страдание. В чем его причина. Как его можно в данном случае не испытывать. Я не очень улавливаю. 
Возможно вы хотите сказать, что страдание есть в ощущении что нога должна быть не пропорота, а стекла в воде быть не должно, а когда нога пропорота, возникает желание чтобы оно было не так и возникают страдания. Но всё это чушь, сильная физическая боль сама по себе есть, она формирует страдание независимо от того, что там кто считает. Особенно, это относится к боли без локализации, когда болит голова. Боль есть. Головная боль бывает резче и больнее, чем больные зубы. И вот расскажите мне теперь про эти все ля-ля что дескать если не хотеть прекращения этой боли то и болеть не будет и страдаться не будет. Точно также если закроете рот и заткнёте нос и будете задерживать дыхание, то вы можете сколько угодно внушать себе идею что дышать вовсе не обязательно а вдох можно делать через попу - то будут возникать страдания, и дышать вам придётся.

По мне слишком много философии. Теория должна работать на практике, пока что связи с практикой очень мало.

----------


## Хотсан

> Вы купаетесь на море, и внезапно, посреди всего хорошего наступаете на осколок бутылки и пропарываете себе ногу. Вам больно. Распишите, что есть страдание. В чем его причина. Как его можно в данном случае не испытывать. Я не очень улавливаю.


Если родился - значит всё, попал на боль. Получите распишитесь.

А та цитата - просто более развернутый вариант дзенского "Смотрите в ум".

----------

Доня (07.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Вариант правильный. Если Вы умеете его применять - это великолепно. Можете привести пример рассматтривания явления в контексте 4БИ, трех характеристик, пяти препятствий, двух истин, двенадцати звеньев?


Попробую на примере. Наверное, саморефлексия будет глуповато выглядеть)... Эту дукху и рассмотрим. Так пустота приняла форму дукха, которая неизбежно и бесследно растворится навсегда сама собою (ti-lakkhana). Жажда (tanha) соответствовать образу "умного" отягощена хвостом из неуверенности (вичикиччха) и беспокойства (уддхачча-куккучча). Цепляние(upadana) за эту  умственную конструкцию (sankhara) вызывает неприятные ощущения (vedana) и приводит к  становлению (bhava) целого участка мира, там все четче детализируюсь я и другие. Таким образом я, видимо, рождаю сам себя. Это кармический процесс (kamma-bhava). Чем дальше он разворачивается, тем больше потенциал дукха и еще (принимаю это на веру) обуславливает рождение (jati) с остальными этапами paticca-samuppāda.

----------


## Хотсан

> Это хорошее наставление, но его можно понять ошибочно, умозрительно. Как по Вашему, что это такое, что обладает мудростью?


Не знаю. /Смеюсь над собой/

----------

Won Soeng (07.12.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Если родился - значит всё, попал на боль. Получите распишитесь.


А если не родился? А если родился но не я, а если не если? Я не присутствовал как я рождался, мне говорили что все рождались, а меня в капусте нашли, даже поле показывали. Это в принципе соответствует тому, что я помню сам - я всегда был, не помню чтобы когда-то меня не было. Просто в какой-то момент, глядя в далёкое прошлое, воспоминания теряют детальность и становятся похожими на вчерашний сон.

Ты распиши подробней, но не забывая ситуацию, без теории, а если с теорией, то вот подробно - где море, где наступаешь на стекло, где ощущение, где боль, где страдание. Без этого я вижу лишь умное жонглирование словами на восточный манер, с лёгким привкусом "ай какие мы крутые".

Хорошо, про меня вообще не пишите. Про меня вы вообще ничего не знаете. Пишите про себя. Будет ли у вас боль, страдание и т.д. Всегда ли это одинаковая боль и страдание, или они таки разные, иногда больше, иногда меньше, и есть ли смысл менять больше на меньше, если всё равно есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Теория прекрасна. Но давайте пример. Вы купаетесь на море, и внезапно, посреди всего хорошего наступаете на осколок бутылки и пропарываете себе ногу. Вам больно. Распишите, что есть страдание. В чем его причина. Как его можно в данном случае не испытывать. Я не очень улавливаю. 
> Возможно вы хотите сказать, что страдание есть в ощущении что нога должна быть не пропорота, а стекла в воде быть не должно, а когда нога пропорота, возникает желание чтобы оно было не так и возникают страдания. Но всё это чушь, сильная физическая боль сама по себе есть, она формирует страдание независимо от того, что там кто считает. Особенно, это относится к боли без локализации, когда болит голова. Боль есть. Головная боль бывает резче и больнее, чем больные зубы. И вот расскажите мне теперь про эти все ля-ля что дескать если не хотеть прекращения этой боли то и болеть не будет и страдаться не будет. Точно также если закроете рот и заткнёте нос и будете задерживать дыхание, то вы можете сколько угодно внушать себе идею что дышать вовсе не обязательно а вдох можно делать через попу - то будут возникать страдания, и дышать вам придётся.
> 
> По мне слишком много философии. Теория должна работать на практике, пока что связи с практикой очень мало.


В буддизме нет  теории и философии.
То что со стороны кажется теорией и философией, это -  сущностная практика.
А вот, то что со стороны кажется практикой, без вот этих сущностных учений по преображению ума, это просто внешняя форма, которую можно наполнить от себя любым своим содержанием.

----------

Доня (07.12.2018), Хотсан (07.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> А если не родился? А если родился но не я, а если не если? Я не присутствовал как я рождался, мне говорили что все рождались, а меня в капусте нашли, даже поле показывали. Это в принципе соответствует тому, что я помню сам - я всегда был, не помню чтобы когда-то меня не было. Просто в какой-то момент, глядя в далёкое прошлое, воспоминания теряют детальность и становятся похожими на вчерашний сон.
> 
> Ты распиши подробней, но не забывая ситуацию, без теории, а если с теорией, то вот подробно - где море, где наступаешь на стекло, где ощущение, где боль, где страдание. Без этого я вижу лишь умное жонглирование словами на восточный манер, с лёгким привкусом "ай какие мы крутые".
> 
> Хорошо, про меня вообще не пишите. Про меня вы вообще ничего не знаете. Пишите про себя. Будет ли у вас боль, страдание и т.д. Всегда ли это одинаковая боль и страдание, или они таки разные, иногда больше, иногда меньше, и есть ли смысл менять больше на меньше, если всё равно есть.


Допускаю, что мы могли по-разному попасть в этот мир, но раз попали то всё, см. БИ №1 
И вообще, мопед не мой (с), я просто процитировал отрывок и там ничего про физическую боль нет.

P.S. Или предлагаете представить боль ранения ноги в терминах 4БИ, как я попробовал это сделать для "желания не казаться глуповатым"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю. /Смеюсь над собой/



Это - правильная исходная точка. В интернет-общении трудно заякорить для Вас момент освобождения ума от бремени жаждания знания.

----------

Монферран (07.12.2018), Хотсан (07.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

> А если не родился? А если родился но не я, а если не если? Я не присутствовал как я рождался, мне говорили что все рождались, а меня в капусте нашли, даже поле показывали. Это в принципе соответствует тому, что я помню сам - я всегда был, не помню чтобы когда-то меня не было. Просто в какой-то момент, глядя в далёкое прошлое, воспоминания теряют детальность и становятся похожими на вчерашний сон.
> 
> Ты распиши подробней, но не забывая ситуацию, без теории, а если с теорией, то вот подробно - где море, где наступаешь на стекло, где ощущение, где боль, где страдание. Без этого я вижу лишь умное жонглирование словами на восточный манер, с лёгким привкусом "ай какие мы крутые".
> 
> Хорошо, про меня вообще не пишите. Про меня вы вообще ничего не знаете. Пишите про себя. Будет ли у вас боль, страдание и т.д. Всегда ли это одинаковая боль и страдание, или они таки разные, иногда больше, иногда меньше, и есть ли смысл менять больше на меньше, если всё равно есть.


Вообще странно, что вам не понятно что то про страдания! Да просто потеря любимого животного, в смысле его смерти, не говоря уже о смерти родных, любимых и близких людей, мне лично не оставило места для каких то копаний по конкретике. Все хорошее, что есть в сансаре приедается, и кажется со временем чушью. Тихо наслаждаться на берегу моря в собственном домишке я лично не смогу никогда, если кто то из моих любимых при этом страдает, а это никак не предотвратить! Что еще нужно знать про боль, госпадя! Нога какая то, море, да по фиг на эту проколотую ногу, вышел с моря, забинтовал и иди себе дальше! Это вообще не про это! Буддизм понятен тем, кто устал от абсурда, в котором мы живем, начиная с социума и заканчивая личными тараканами, которые порой разрывают в разные стороны и которыми непременно нужно заниматься иначе ждет тебя голод и холод, т.е. АДЪ, даже до начала перерождения..либо вы хотите, чтоб вам что то там разжевали и в рот положили? Дак вот не получится, придется это самому разгребать рано или поздно))

----------


## ПавелПас

> то что со стороны кажется практикой, без вот этих сущностных учений по преображению ума, это просто внешняя форма, которую можно наполнить от себя любым своим содержанием.


Вот форма и интересует. Идей добра ко всему миру скопом у меня и без буддизма достаточно, так что недостатка тут нет.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Или предлагаете представить боль ранения ноги в терминах 4БИ, как я попробовал это сделать для "желания не казаться глуповатым"?


Именно так. Как возникает боль, как она проходит. В терминах буддизма. Это не упражнение, которое я предлагаю вам проделать, это вопрос - т.к. я не понимаю процедуры.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Что еще нужно знать про боль, госпадя!


А о чем тогда столько разговоров?



> Буддизм понятен тем, кто устал от абсурда, в котором мы живем, начиная с социума и заканчивая личными тараканами, которые порой разрывают в разные стороны и которыми непременно нужно заниматься иначе ждет тебя голод и холод, т.е. АДЪ, даже до начала перерождения..


Как раз вот тут вы усложняете. С миром всё просто, декларировать что мир самосовершенен - и хватит с него. Это ж проще чем бинтовать ногу. Ногу хотя бы бинтовать надо, а с социумом-то можно вовсе ничего не делать, объявил мир самосовершенным, просто "ещё не готов это понять", сел на попу ровно - и в медитацию. И тогда проблемой может быть только прямое физическое ощущение.



> Тихо наслаждаться на берегу моря в собственном домишке я лично не смогу никогда, если кто то из моих любимых при этом страдает, а это никак не предотвратить


В любой спорной ситуации подумайте, что сделал бы всеблагой и всемогущий, которого можно только помыслить/создать в свете чистого сияния разума. Стал бы он страдать за то, что кто-то другой страдает? Да нет, он бы это исправил и наслаждался бы дальше. Как сделать так чтобы другие люди не страдали? Самый простой вариант - решить для себя что они не страдают. Сложно? Ничуть. Всё, готово - люди не страдают. Потому что у вселенной дизайн такой. Садитесь и наслаждайтесь, любите это творение. Блин, вот зачем вы лезете туда куда не надо? Один предлагает создавать себе маленькую боль, чтобы её исследовать, другая размышляет как люди страдают. Освободитесь _//от груза забот за других людей//_ сами, это будет уже очень неплохо. Никому не надо сочувствовать, сочувствием только себе расцарапываете то, что болит. Делайте добрые дела чисто механически вообще не думая ни о ком - просто потому что так можете, а сопереживать - нафиг не сдалось. Ну как-то так.

Потому остаётся только прямая физическая боль.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот форма и интересует. Идей добра ко всему миру скопом у меня и без буддизма достаточно, так что недостатка тут нет.


Буддизм внутреннее учение - уровня ума. И результат - внутренний, уровня ума.
Работа умом, в уме и для ума.

А так как придерживаюсь идеи добра ко всему миру(ну хотябы внешне стараюсь придерживаться)) и считаю что внешняя форма буддизма без буддийского содержания - опасны (особенно для западных людей), то с искренне добрыми намерениями могу посоветовать обратить внимание на формы  хатха йоги.  Практика асан реально полезна, как для тела, так и для ума, и для этого вполне хватит просто правильно принимать разные позы по часу в день и развивать внимательность по отношению к телу.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Буддизм внутреннее учение - уровня ума. И результат - внутренний, уровня ума.
> Работа умом, в уме и для ума.


Нутак? Примерно это и интересует. На что смотреть, что при этом думать, стоит ли в уме читать мантру и т.д. Только без описания теории, иначе теорией всё и закончится. Ведь чтобы проехать с одной станции метро до другой не обязательно изучать, под каким политическим режимом и в какой философии строители это делали, надо просто описать процедуру: покупаешь билет в кассе, проходишь турникет, спускаешься по эскалатору, садишься в поезд, выходишь из поезда в нужный момент, далее - в обратной последовательности, но уже без кассы и без билета. Всё. Мне же тут грубо говоря на практический вопрос в ответ историю КПСС рассказывают. Я сам теоретик хоть куда. Так вот именно по этой причине теорий не надо. У меня своих хватает.



> с искренне добрыми намерениями могу посоветовать обратить внимание на формы хатха йоги. Практика асан реально полезна, как для тела, так и для ума, и для этого вполне хватит просто правильно принимать разные позы по часу в день и развивать внимательность по отношению к телу.


Этап пройден 20 лет назад. Ну не по часу ессно. Мне лень столько времени на тело тратить. Но ещё лет 20 назад натренировался принимать Шавасану. Сейчас с больной спиной это как-то уже совсем не зайдёт.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нутак? Примерно это и интересует. На что смотреть, что при этом думать, стоит ли в уме читать мантру и т.д. Только без описания теории, иначе теорией всё и закончится. Ведь чтобы проехать с одной станции метро до другой не обязательно изучать, под каким политическим режимом и в какой философии строители это делали, надо просто описать процедуру: покупаешь билет в кассе, проходишь турникет, спускаешься по эскалатору, садишься в поезд, выходишь из поезда в нужный момент, далее - в обратной последовательности, но уже без кассы и без билета. Всё. Мне же тут грубо говоря на практический вопрос в ответ историю КПСС рассказывают. Я сам теоретик хоть куда. Так вот именно по этой причине теорий не надо. У меня своих хватает.
> .


Смотреть например сюда:
https://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38
ну а дальше: покупаешь билет в кассе, проходишь турникет, спускаешься по эскалатору, садишься в поезд ....

----------

ПавелПас (07.12.2018), Хотсан (07.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Именно так. Как возникает боль, как она проходит. В терминах буддизма. Это не упражнение, которое я предлагаю вам проделать, это вопрос - т.к. я не понимаю процедуры.


Опыт в этом минимальный. 

1.«Вертолёт Дхармы».
Однажды, давно, по глупости переборщил с мягким стимулятором, так скажем ). Такая вот kamma. До дрожи в теле, бешеного пульса и лютой тошноты (dukha). Не помню как хватило сил загуглить на телефоне что делают в таких случаях, кое-как заварил чай с медом и лег на бок (sati). Так первый раз в жизни медитировал на "вертолёт". До того как раз читал про медитации, поэтому захотел боль рассмотреть в упор. От боли можно было "убегать" - пытаться не концентрироваться на болезненных ощущениях, менять позу, водить туда-сюда глазами (tanha - в чистом виде жажда жизни, прям буквально). Но при попытках рассмотреть ощущения, расслабиться и сконцентрироваться на них - тошнота захватывала все сознание, а мир вместе со мною схлопывался в точку и всё это пульсировало сердечным ритмом. Было ощущение что вот-вот умру, но решил не убегать, посмотреть на боль до конца)) Дальше начинается натурализм, я это перемотаю). Но в итоге был пережит инсайт, его трудно выразить словами, но что-то типа - "проблеваться этим миром". 

2.Второй опыт медитации на боль был недавно, когда в больнице брали кровь из вены - в моменте сконцентрировался на ощущениях в точке укола. Дернул рукой так, что игла проколола вену насквозь.

Выводов никаких )

----------


## Юй Кан

> В любой спорной ситуации подумайте, что сделал бы всеблагой и всемогущий, которого можно только помыслить/создать в свете чистого сияния разума. Стал бы он страдать за то, что кто-то другой страдает? Да нет, он бы это исправил и наслаждался бы дальше. Как сделать так чтобы другие люди не страдали? Самый простой вариант - решить для себя что они не страдают. Сложно? Ничуть. Всё, готово - люди не страдают. Потому что у вселенной дизайн такой. Садитесь и наслаждайтесь, любите это творение. Блин, вот зачем вы лезете туда куда не надо? Один предлагает создавать себе маленькую боль, чтобы её исследовать, другая размышляет как люди страдают. Освободитесь _//от груза забот за других людей//_ сами, это будет уже очень неплохо. Никому не надо сочувствовать, сочувствием только себе расцарапываете то, что болит. Делайте добрые дела чисто механически вообще не думая ни о ком - просто потому что так можете, а сопереживать - нафиг не сдалось. Ну как-то так.


Да, есть такое правильное правило: можешь -- помоги (хотя бы вызвав МЧС), если нет -- иди мимо.




> Потому остаётся только прямая физическая боль.


Кроме физического страдания есть умственное. Вот от него как раз избавляет прижизненная ниббана (или выход в джхану). Но пока есть тело, будут страдания физические. Это нужно просто принять/усвоить как факт.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Но пока есть тело, будут страдания физические. Это нужно просто принять/усвоить как факт.


Так чо, Будда страдал (физически) даже из ниббаны? Фии... моя ушла созерцать свет и слушать лёгкую музыку.

----------


## Доня

> А о чем тогда столько разговоров?
> Как раз вот тут вы усложняете. С миром всё просто, декларировать что мир самосовершенен - и хватит с него. Это ж проще чем бинтовать ногу. Ногу хотя бы бинтовать надо, а с социумом-то можно вовсе ничего не делать, объявил мир самосовершенным, просто "ещё не готов это понять", сел на попу ровно - и в медитацию. И тогда проблемой может быть только прямое физическое ощущение.
> В любой спорной ситуации подумайте, что сделал бы всеблагой и всемогущий, которого можно только помыслить/создать в свете чистого сияния разума. Стал бы он страдать за то, что кто-то другой страдает? Да нет, он бы это исправил и наслаждался бы дальше. Как сделать так чтобы другие люди не страдали? Самый простой вариант - решить для себя что они не страдают. Сложно? Ничуть. Всё, готово - люди не страдают. Потому что у вселенной дизайн такой. Садитесь и наслаждайтесь, любите это творение. Блин, вот зачем вы лезете туда куда не надо? Один предлагает создавать себе маленькую боль, чтобы её исследовать, другая размышляет как люди страдают. Освободитесь _//от груза забот за других людей//_ сами, это будет уже очень неплохо. Никому не надо сочувствовать, сочувствием только себе расцарапываете то, что болит. Делайте добрые дела чисто механически вообще не думая ни о ком - просто потому что так можете, а сопереживать - нафиг не сдалось. Ну как-то так.
> 
> Потому остаётся только прямая физическая боль.


Эка вы розовые очки одели себе на уши)) 
Да... очередной раз не намеренно убедили, что мировоззрение —это наше все ..
А что касается исследований, основанных на крайнем скептицизме, по мне так счастье, что освободилась от умаблуждания по дебрям логических лабиринтов, чего и вам искренне желаю, примите в дар,  вдруг понадобиться...
ПыСы хотя насчет добрых дел вы правы, надо делать и не сопереживать, и про груз забот учту....

----------

ПавелПас (07.12.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так чо, Будда страдал (физически) даже из ниббаны? Фии... моя ушла созерцать свет и слушать лёгкую музыку.


Да, Будда страдал, но -- только физически. Иногда -- уходя в джхану, чтобы временно избавиться от страдания...

----------


## Юй Кан

Чисто конкретно корректорское...




> Эка вы розовые очки одели себе на уши))


"Мы пошли с Надеждой в душ,
тут пришёл надеждин муж.
То ли мне _надеть одежду_,
То ли взять -- _одеть Надежду_."
Понятно? : )

----------


## Доня

> Чисто конкретно корректорское...
> 
> 
> 
> "Мы пошли с Надеждой в душ,
> тут пришёл надеждин муж.
> То ли мне _надеть одежду_,
> То ли взять -- _одеть Надежду_."
> Понятно? : )


Таки да :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

> Таки нет


Увидишь бритоголового со свастикой, читающего учение от истинных арийцев - это или буддист-джайнист, или (граммар)наци. Тут тебе про то что или уши одеть в очки, или очки надеть на уши.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Таки да


Таки ура... : )

----------


## Трусоцкий

В махаянском тексте Лотосовая Сутра, Будда произносит притчу о горящем доме. Про отца, который пообещал своим детям находящимся в горящем доме, что если они выбегут к нему из этого дома, то он даст им - колесницы. Суть притчи в том, что никаких колесниц у того отца - не было и в помине. И, соответственно - он не мог дать кому бы то ни было то, чего нет. Потому, что дать то чего нет - не возможно. Не правда ли? Теперь вопрос. Описанное в притче о горящем доме - это упая, так вот является ли эта упая ложью, а если не является то - почему? Я не знаю, сколь велики были умственные способности тех детей, но получается что они, видя что дом горит, просто так за бесплатно выбежать из него не хотели. А ведь в Ваджраяне сказано, о том что Ваджраяна проводит отчётливое разделение людей, по умственным способностям. И в этом смысле это конечно - не равенство. Не то о чём сказано например в коммунизме - свобода, равенство, братство. Конец цитаты.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот дословный фрагмент с притчей о горящем доме из сутры:

Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы:

Подумав так, [старец], как и собирался, сказал детям: "Быстрее выходите из дома!"
Хотя отец, жалея детей, взывал к ним добрыми словами, дети радостно играли, не верили [ему], не подозревали об опасности, не чувствовали страха и, конечно, не думали выходить. [Они] не знали, что такое огонь, что такое дом и что значит "потерять". Играя, [они] бегали и взад и вперед, поглядывая на отца. В это время старец подумал: "Этот дом охвачен великим огнем. Если я и дети сейчас не выйдем непременно сгорим. Сейчас я придумаю уловку и [с ее помощью] смогу избавить детей от опасности".

Отец, зная, о чем раньше думали дети, какие редкие игрушки каждый [из них] любит, к каким диковинным вещам [они] привязаны и что [их] радует, сказал им: "То, что вы любите, редкостные [вещи], которые очень трудно достать. Если вы [сейчас] не возьмете [их], то потом непременно пожалеете. За дверями стоят повозка, запряженная бараном, повозка, запряженная оленем, и повозка, запряженная быком, и [вы] будете [с ними] играть. Быстрее выходите из этого горящего дома, и [я], выполняя ваши желания, воистину все [их] вам вручу!"
В это время дети, услышав, о каких редкостных игрушках говорит отец, и захотев получить [их], изо всех сил, обгоняя друг друга, наперегонки выбежали из горящего дома.

В это время старец увидел, что дети смогли выйти из дома и все сидят в безопасности на росистой земле посреди четырех дорог (18), ни о чем не беспокоясь, а их сердца полны радостью и восторгом. И вот дети, обратившись к отцу, сказали: "Отец, дай [нам] обещанные ранее игрушки. Хотим, чтобы [ты] вручил [нам] сейчас повозку, запряженную бараном, повозку, запряженную оленем, и повозку, запряженную быком".
Здесь рассказано, почему дети не собирались спасаться, а далее повествуется, что богатый отец реально вручил каждому из них по испрошенной ими повозке. (Внимательно вычитайте перевод этой сутры, где всё буквально разжёвано, вплоть до ценности упаи.) 
Потому, согласно сутре, никакого обмана в обещании отца нет. Как это и происходит при проповедях Дхармы (повествующих, по сути, о необходимости спасаться из "горящего дома" сансары с помощью одной из колесниц Учения). Это одно.
Второе: в дхармических текстах есть периоды, толковать которые следует, опираясь на сам текст, а не на пересказ его кем-то.
Третье: также не следует забывать, что не всё, сказанное в сутрах, допускает буквальное понимание, ибо является образным, иносказательным либо метафорическим, о чём косвенно сказано в Ланкаватара сутре:

147. Как царь иль состоятельный муж вручает детям своим фигурки животных из глины,
детей ублажая и побуждая к игре, а позже знакомит их с истинными животными,
148. так уподоблениями признакам разнообразных дхарм
я повествую [своим] сыновьям о постигаемой внутренне предельной реальности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2018)

----------


## Трусоцкий

> Вот дословный фрагмент с притчей о горящем доме из сутры:
> 
> Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы:
> 
> Подумав так, [старец], как и собирался, сказал детям: "Быстрее выходите из дома!"
> Хотя отец, жалея детей, взывал к ним добрыми словами, дети радостно играли, не верили [ему], не подозревали об опасности, не чувствовали страха и, конечно, не думали выходить. [Они] не знали, что такое огонь, что такое дом и что значит "потерять". Играя, [они] бегали и взад и вперед, поглядывая на отца. В это время старец подумал: "Этот дом охвачен великим огнем. Если я и дети сейчас не выйдем непременно сгорим. Сейчас я придумаю уловку и [с ее помощью] смогу избавить детей от опасности".
> 
> Отец, зная, о чем раньше думали дети, какие редкие игрушки каждый [из них] любит, к каким диковинным вещам [они] привязаны и что [их] радует, сказал им: "То, что вы любите, редкостные [вещи], которые очень трудно достать. Если вы [сейчас] не возьмете [их], то потом непременно пожалеете. За дверями стоят повозка, запряженная бараном, повозка, запряженная оленем, и повозка, запряженная быком, и [вы] будете [с ними] играть. Быстрее выходите из этого горящего дома, и [я], выполняя ваши желания, воистину все [их] вам вручу!"
> В это время дети, услышав, о каких редкостных игрушках говорит отец, и захотев получить [их], изо всех сил, обгоняя друг друга, наперегонки выбежали из горящего дома.
> ...



1. Будда Шакьямуни в Лотосовой Сутре сказал такие слова - нет ни двух, ни трёх колесниц. Конец цитаты. Это значит что никаких колесниц тот отец из притчи, своим детям не дал. Ни реально не дал, ни не реально не дал. А так вообще, не реально дать - не возмозжно. Не возможно дать то - чего нет.
2. Если тот отец из притчи - дал своим детям колесницы, то к чему тогда Будда Шакьямуни сказал вот эти слова в Лотосовой Сутре - нет ни двух, ни трёх колесниц. Конец цитаты. ?
3. Просто так сказал, от нечего делать? Ни к чему, сказал?
4. Таки получается, о божеж ты мой о азохенвей, что даже те слова что отец реально дал колесницы, это таки просто вторая, ещё одна упая и Ви, таки сами наверно это понимаете.

----------


## Юй Кан

Цитаты из Сутры о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы:

 Будды проповедуют Дхарму с помощью силы уловки, разделив Одну Колесницу Будды на три.
[...]
Шарипутра! Когда этот Будда выйдет в мир, [он], следуя своему исконному обету, будет проповедовать Дхарму трех Колесниц, хотя злой век 11 еще не наступит.
[...]
Шарипутра, подобно тому, как тот старец, который, хотя и имеет силу в теле и в руках, но не использует [её], а только с помощью сочувственных уловок прилежно спасает детей от беды в горящем доме и вручает потом каждому повозку, [украшенную] редкостными драгоценностями, так и Татхагата. Хотя [он] и обладает силой и бесстрашием, но не использует их. А спасает живых существ из горящего дома трех миров только с помощью мудрых уловок и поэтому проповедует три Колесницы - "слушающих голос", Пратьекабудд и Колесницу Будды. [Он] говорит: "Не радуйтесь пребыванию в горящем доме трех миров! Не жаждайте грубых и дурных форм, голосов, запахов, вкусов, [разных] ощущений. Если возжаждаете [их, в вас] родится любовь [к ним] и [вы] будете сожжены! Быстрее выходите из трех миров, и обретете три Колесницы - "слушающих голос", Пратьекабудд, Колесницу Будды. Я даю вам сейчас [это обещание, у меня они] никогда не бывают пустыми. Вы только должны усердно продвигаться в совершенствовании!"
Что до одной или единой колесницы, то вот цитата из Ланкаватары:

204. Пока действует ум — нет числа колесницам.
Однако в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока.

205. Поистине, нет надлежащего определения колесниц, [хотя] я говорю об их разделении.
[Лишь] для привлечения невежд [к Дхарме] я говорю о различиях колесниц.

----------


## Трусоцкий

> Цитаты из Сутры о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы:
> 
>  Будды проповедуют Дхарму с помощью силы уловки, разделив Одну Колесницу Будды на три.
> [...]
> Шарипутра! Когда этот Будда выйдет в мир, [он], следуя своему исконному обету, будет проповедовать Дхарму трех Колесниц, хотя злой век 11 еще не наступит.
> [...]
> Шарипутра, подобно тому, как тот старец, который, хотя и имеет силу в теле и в руках, но не использует [её], а только с помощью сочувственных уловок прилежно спасает детей от беды в горящем доме и вручает потом каждому повозку, [украшенную] редкостными драгоценностями, так и Татхагата. Хотя [он] и обладает силой и бесстрашием, но не использует их. А спасает живых существ из горящего дома трех миров только с помощью мудрых уловок и поэтому проповедует три Колесницы - "слушающих голос", Пратьекабудд и Колесницу Будды. [Он] говорит: "Не радуйтесь пребыванию в горящем доме трех миров! Не жаждайте грубых и дурных форм, голосов, запахов, вкусов, [разных] ощущений. Если возжаждаете [их, в вас] родится любовь [к ним] и [вы] будете сожжены! Быстрее выходите из трех миров, и обретете три Колесницы - "слушающих голос", Пратьекабудд, Колесницу Будды. Я даю вам сейчас [это обещание, у меня они] никогда не бывают пустыми. Вы только должны усердно продвигаться в совершенствовании!"
> Что до одной или единой колесницы, то вот цитата из Ланкаватары:
> 
> ...


буддизм и вы вместе с ним - утверждаете что - сказать что нет ни двух ни трёх колесниц - это значит сказать что есть и две и три колесницы? вы и буддизм, утверждаете что сказать - нет ни двух ни трёх колесниц - это то же самое что сказать - есть и две и три колесницы, вы утверждаете что это ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ?

----------


## Трусоцкий

так похоже что это была ещё одна, уже третья по счёту упая. рэбэ, они таки одну упаю объясняют с помощью ещё одной, уже другой упаи. упая в упае, не торгуйте божественным  законом рэбэ. учитесь у людэй.

----------

Шавырин (18.12.2018)

----------


## Трусоцкий

В Тхераваде Будда сказал что цель его учения и его пути,  - отказ и уклонение от всех удовольствий, от всех желаний, от всего приятного. И что это не средство для достижения цели а сама цель.
 В Махаяне Будда сказал что суть и смысл его учения - сострадание по отношению к другим. А теперь внимание. Любое сострадание - это удовольствие, это желание, это нечто приятное. 
Итак, Будда дал учения о колесницах для ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЯ людей к буддизму. Но, что же получается? Приходит (предположим) человек к Будде Шакьямуни и говорит ему, простите Уважаемый, я считаю что Ваше учение об отказе от всех удовольствий, это очень доброе учение, это очень благое учение, благая весть для всего человечества. Ведь благодаря Вам люди узнали очень добрую весть, что оказывается можно, и даже нужно, и даже необходимо, жить без всех удовольствий, то есть просто жить, и их жизнь благодаря Вам, о Великий Учитель, наполнилась смыслом. А ведь была она бессмысленна. А я читал (говорит) все ваши колесницы, я читал всё ваше учение. 
 И, значит Будда Шакьямуни на него смотрит так, с видом крайнего удивления и недоумения, и говорит ему - да Вы что, Уважаемый? Вы в своём ли уме? Вы, мои учения совершенно не поняли. Разве я мог дать человечеству то учение которое Вы назвали добрым учением? Я дал учение о сострадании. А то учение я не давал. То есть конечно же давал, но вы его просто не правильно поняли. Вы не научились его правильно понимать. А правильное понимание в том, что то учение это - упая. А на самом деле я никогда не учил отказу от всех удовольствий, никогда, никогда не учил. Да не учил я. Так им всем там и передайте. Конец предположения. Это что ли - получается? Я - правильно понял буддизм и Вас Уважаемый Юй Кан?

----------


## Юй Кан

> буддизм и вы вместе с ним - утверждаете что - сказать что нет ни двух ни трёх колесниц - это значит сказать что есть и две и три колесницы? вы и буддизм, утверждаете что сказать - нет ни двух ни трёх колесниц - это то же самое что сказать - есть и две и три колесницы, вы утверждаете что это ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ?


OK, повторю ещё раз:

204. Пока действует ум — нет числа колесницам.
Однако в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока.

----------


## Трусоцкий

> OK, повторю ещё раз:
> 
> 204. Пока действует ум — нет числа колесницам.
> Однако в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока.



Гениально. Гениально. То есть тут дело не  в том  что 1+1+1 не равно три колесницы, а просто в том что 1=0, 1=0, и 1=0, а значит 1+1+1=0+0+0. а ноль плюс ноль плюс ноль, это будет равно - ноль. Гениально. Гениально. Я, как и Ви, считаю что конечно же упая это не ложь. Такой человек как Будда Шакьямуни, солгать просто не мог, судя по его, очень добрым и одновременно очень логичным учениям. И сегодня мы с Вами это в очередной раз выяснили.

----------


## Трусоцкий

Ещё забанят за то что человеком назвал, наверное? Да нет, конечно же не человек. Назвать Его человеком это значит поставить Его на один уровень с нами, и проявить тем самым не достаточно уважения к Личности. И не просто к Личности а к Великой Личности, к Великому Я, Будды Шакьямуни. Это у нас у всех, наши я это анатта, а у Него-то наоборот, его Я это самое что ни на есть Атта. Так что это не человек а Человечище. Ну теперь  не забанят наверное, выразил достаточно Уважения к Автору анатты. Это мы все - люди. А Он-то, - Человечище. Матёрый? Матёрый Человечище? Где-то я это уже слышал вроде? А, ладно. И ещё. Вот Вон Сон к любому собеседнику обращается на Вы, с большой буквы. С одной стороны вроде хорошо, хотя это и плохо (потому что равнозначно называнию анатты - лживым учением, но тем не менее). А с другой стороны таки плохо. Тоже плохо. Плохо, Вон Сон. Потому что во первых вы на анатту наезжаете в каждом вашем сообщении, а во вторых если вы любого собеседника на Вы с большой буквы, называете, то как тогда прикажете Будду Шакьямуни называть, если доведётся когда-нибудь Его встретить? Ну если любой человек это Вы, и Будда Шакьямуни это Вы, по обращению при встрече, (у вас), значит вы ставите на один уровень личности всех людей и личность самого Будды Шакьямуни. Не хорошо.

----------


## Трусоцкий

То есть, я хотел сказать что упаи Будды Шакьямуни, не только не делают Его человеком не уважаемым, а даже наоборот, наоборот, Его упаи делают Его Человечищем Уважаемым. И не просто Уважаемым а подчёркнуто Уважаемым, очень, очень, очень Уважаемым. Я это сказать хотел. Потому что только так и можно относиться к человеку который не лжёт. Ведь упаи - не ложь, и сегодня мы это выяснили.

----------


## Хотсан

Аминь.

----------


## Балдинг

> Гениально. Гениально. То есть тут дело не  в том  что 1+1+1 не равно три колесницы, а просто в том что 1=0, 1=0, и 1=0, а значит 1+1+1=0+0+0. а ноль плюс ноль плюс ноль, это будет равно - ноль. Гениально. Гениально. Я, как и Ви, считаю что конечно же упая это не ложь. Такой человек как Будда Шакьямуни, солгать просто не мог, судя по его, очень добрым и одновременно очень логичным учениям. И сегодня мы с Вами это в очередной раз выяснили.


Здравствуйте, господин Трусоцкий,
Хотя есть ощущение того, что слова могут быть не восприняты сознанием господина Трусоцкого, находящимся в том состоянии, косвенные признаки которого читатель мог наблюдать, в частности, в нескольких последних сообщениях этого участника форума, рискну высказаться, памятуя о вероятностности, а именно, о том, что может _случиться_ и так, что слова будут восприняты.

Факты изготавливаются.
Нет того, "как на самом деле".
Наличие чего-либо, либо отсутствие чего-либо -- функция воспринимающего сознания.
Дискурс упирается в то, где сознание поставит себе занавес, который превратится в непробиваемую скалу.
Отрефлексируйте свой сегодняшний занавес, и завтра Вы пройдете сквозь сегодняшние парадоксы.

При этом, восприятие пронизанности сансары ложью -- неплохая стартовая позиция.

----------


## Трусоцкий

> Здравствуйте, господин Трусоцкий,
> Хотя есть ощущение того, что слова могут быть не восприняты сознанием господина Трусоцкого, находящимся в том состоянии, косвенные признаки которого читатель мог наблюдать, в частности, в нескольких последних сообщениях этого участника форума, рискну высказаться, памятуя о вероятностности, а именно, о том, что может _случиться_ и так, что слова будут восприняты.
> 
> Факты изготавливаются.
> Нет того, "как на самом деле".
> Наличие чего-либо, либо отсутствие чего-либо -- функция воспринимающего сознания.
> Дискурс упирается в то, где сознание поставит себе занавес, который превратится в непробиваемую скалу.
> Отрефлексируйте свой сегодняшний занавес, и завтра Вы пройдете сквозь сегодняшние парадоксы.
> 
> При этом, восприятие пронизанности сансары ложью -- неплохая стартовая позиция.


вы совершенно угадали, ваши слова действительно не восприняты моим сознанием, просто потому что я не знаю что означает слово дискурс. а скажите любезнейший, слуга покорный, вот это вот - если прийти ночью в деревню в которой родился Будда, в Индии, то можно увидеть как по ней, с трудом передвигая ноги ходит Лама Итигэлов - является ли упаей или не является?

----------


## Балдинг

> вы совершенно угадали, ваши слова действительно не восприняты моим сознанием, просто потому что я не знаю что означает слово дискурс. а скажите любезнейший, слуга покорный, вот это вот - если прийти ночью в деревню в которой родился Будда, в Индии, то можно увидеть как по ней, с трудом передвигая ноги ходит Лама Итигэлов - является ли упаей или не является?


Еще разок: будет ли являться явление Итигэлова упайей или нет зависит от воспринимающего сознания.
Истины (того, как оно на самом деле) нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2018)

----------


## Трусоцкий

> Еще разок: будет ли являться явление Итигэлова упайей или нет зависит от воспринимающего сознания.
> Истины (того, как оно на самом деле) нет.


из ваших слов следует, что вы утверждаете что буддизм - не является правдой.

----------


## Трусоцкий

Вы знаете уважаемый Балдинг, после общения с вами я понял что вы, - великий человек. Вы обладаете той логикой, которая отличает любого великого человека. Я сам попробую сейчас эту логику применить, а вы потом скажите, овладел ли я ею или не овладел. Итак. Люди платят деньги за электроэнергию. Эту электроэнергию потребляет телевизор, по которому показывают кино о борьбе добра против зла. Я имею в виду кино про убийства. Люди говорили что они смотрят такое кино для того, чтобы научиться бороться против зла, ЗАЩИЩАТЬСЯ от зла, противостоять злу. Ну, их логика что-то вроде того, что им, по их словам, нужно УВИДЕТЬ ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНЯТЬ, а понять им нужно для того чтобы потом лучше защищаться. (по их логике)
То есть, по их логике получается что, для того чтобы защищаться от зла, им нужно посмотреть на злодеяния,  или на последствия злодеяний, и, поэтому они ПЛАТЯТ ДЕНЬГИ ЗА УБИЙСТВО. То есть, за то, чтобы  по ходу фильма,  злодеи совершали убийство в фильме. (разумеется не настоящее, это ж кино, но тем не менее.) То есть, по этой ихней логике получается, что  люди смотрят кино НЕ потому что они мрази, а наоборот, потому что они - НЕ мрази.
Гениально. Гениально. Не потому что мрази, а НАОБОРОТ, потому что НЕ мрази.
 А я, используя их же логику, даю им такой совет. Дорогие мои, вы попросите чтобы кто нибудь убил вашего ребёнка в вашем присутствии. Вот тогда и посмотрите, и всё поймёте, и научитесь защищаться. Причём, им же мало один раз кино посмотреть. Они смотрят каждый день, каждую неделю, на протяжении всей жизни. Есть такой термин - яжемать. Этим термином называют тех МРАЗЕЙ, которые люто ненавидят преступников, и требуют чтобы у преступников почки вырезали и пересаживали их другим (законопослушным значит, по мнению мразей) гражданам. Или во всяком случае они выступают за смертную казнь для преступников. Законопослушные яжематери. Ну, типа потому что преступник может их детям вред причинить. При этом сами те яжематери - смотрят кино о добре и ЗЛЕ. А те дети - они люди, если у таких матерей родились?  Конечно - да. Ну как, я овладел вашей логикой?
Пример кино - место встречи изменить нельзя. Ты дывысь, у нас что ни яжемать то милиционерка. Со злом бороться ей нужно.  Поэтому и кино смотрит и деньги платит. Тварь. Прости господи. Ведь вы, простите, Балдинг? Вы велики как сам Господь Бог.

----------


## Балдинг

> из ваших слов следует, что вы утверждаете что буддизм - не является правдой.


Sorry very much, по-видимому неверно прикинул гибкость мышления сознания, феноменологически проявляющегося в форме текстов, публикуемых под именем господина Трусоцкого на БФ в этот период бытия данного потока сознания, однако в кажущемся наличии самой интенции думать как бы самостоятельно еще не разочаровался, что позволяет, набравшись христианского терпения, выступить в роли попугая.
Еще разок:
а) предлагаю поразмышлять над некоторыми понятиями таким образом, чтобы семантически дифференцировать Истину от правды. Намекну, человек искренне считает, что "А", и обнародует свое мнение: "Я считаю, что "А". В общем-то, отказать ему в правде было бы эпистемологически непродуктивно;
б) согласно статистическим данным (кстати, Вы тоже помните крылатое выражение о статистике) численность буддистов в мире составляет 7%. В самом буддизме -дцать традиций (школ). Смекаете?

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы знаете уважаемый Балдинг, после общения с вами я понял что вы, - великий человек. Вы обладаете той логикой, которая отличает любого великого человека. Я сам попробую сейчас эту логику применить, а вы потом скажите, овладел ли я ею или не овладел. Итак. Люди платят деньги за электроэнергию. Эту электроэнергию потребляет телевизор, по которому показывают кино о борьбе добра против зла. Я имею в виду кино про убийства. Люди говорили что они смотрят такое кино для того, чтобы научиться бороться против зла, ЗАЩИЩАТЬСЯ от зла, противостоять злу. Ну, их логика что-то вроде того, что им, по их словам, нужно УВИДЕТЬ ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНЯТЬ, а понять им нужно для того чтобы потом лучше защищаться. (по их логике)
> То есть, по их логике получается что, для того чтобы защищаться от зла, им нужно посмотреть на злодеяния,  или на последствия злодеяний, и, поэтому они ПЛАТЯТ ДЕНЬГИ ЗА УБИЙСТВО. То есть, за то, чтобы  по ходу фильма,  злодеи совершали убийство в фильме. (разумеется не настоящее, это ж кино, но тем не менее.) То есть, по этой ихней логике получается, что  люди смотрят кино НЕ потому что они мрази, а наоборот, потому что они - НЕ мрази.
> Гениально. Гениально. Не потому что мрази, а НАОБОРОТ, потому что НЕ мрази.
>  А я, используя их же логику, даю им такой совет. Дорогие мои, вы попросите чтобы кто нибудь убил вашего ребёнка в вашем присутствии. Вот тогда и посмотрите, и всё поймёте, и научитесь защищаться. Причём, им же мало один раз кино посмотреть. Они смотрят каждый день, каждую неделю, на протяжении всей жизни. Есть такой термин - яжемать. Этим термином называют тех МРАЗЕЙ, которые люто ненавидят преступников, и требуют чтобы у преступников почки вырезали и пересаживали их другим (законопослушным значит, по мнению мразей) гражданам. Или во всяком случае они выступают за смертную казнь для преступников. Законопослушные яжематери. Ну, типа потому что преступник может их детям вред причинить. При этом сами те яжематери - смотрят кино о добре и ЗЛЕ. А те дети - они люди, если у таких матерей родились?  Конечно - да. Ну как, я овладел вашей логикой?
> Пример кино - место встречи изменить нельзя. Ты дывысь, у нас что ни яжемать то милиционерка. Со злом бороться ей нужно.  Поэтому и кино смотрит и деньги платит. Тварь. Прости господи. Ведь вы, простите, Балдинг? Вы велики как сам Господь Бог.


Как ранее уже высказывался, стартовые позиции у Вас неплохие.

В связи с комментируемым постом попытаюсь предложить Вашему вниманию такой вектор рассмотрения (или интерпретацию, или точку обзора ситуации), в несколько "художественной" лексике.
1. Приведенная Вами иллюстрация довольно грубая. А модель создает впечатление слишком искусственной. Как правило, живые существа гоняют лысого тем или иным образом потому, что это им _интересно_ (банальное эмоциональное подкрепление).
2. Так называемый нормальный человек -- как бы бандерлог. Нет _ничего удивительного_ в том, что бандерлог заметит, что бандерлоги ведут себя как бандерлоги (включая его самого), это же нормально (натурально, естественно). Патетика и придыхание (как и прочие усилители вкуса) тут излишни.
3. Буддизм же содержит в себе потенцию осмысления "инобытия" (выйти за/перешагнуть рамки бандерлога). При этом, что характерно, по мурзилке желательно работать не в русле обличения других бандерлогов (деятелей навалом же кругом), а как-то пробовать работать с бандерлогом внутри себя самого.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2018)

----------

